# Εγκαταστάσεις > Συστήματα Ασφαλείας >  >  Μπήκαν δεύτερη φορά στο εξοχικό (Πρόταση για πίνακα)

## androuts

Καλημέρα και καλή χρονία!

Μπήκαν για 2η φορά στο εξοχικό. Ευτυχώς, τη δεύτερη, δεν πήραν αντικείμενΑ αξίας. Για την ακρίβεια, δεν πήραν τίποτα. Προφανώς έψαχναν για λεφτά ή κοσμήματα.

Μετά από την πρώτη κλοπή σκεφτόμασταν το ενδεχόμενο εγκατάστασης συστήματος ασφαλείας, αλλά τώρα είμαστε απόλυτα βέβαιοι για την αναγκαιότητά του.

Είμαι ηλεκτρολόγος μηχανικός και κάτι σκαμπάζω από συστήματα ασφαλείας γενικά. Ψάχνοντας κάτι αξιόπιστο, οικονομικό και που να καλύπτει τις ανάγκες μου, κατέληξα στα εξής πινακάκια (με σειρά προτίμησης):
Siemens Sintony 60 (ουσιαστικά ίδιος με τον από κάτω, απλά τον κατατάσσω πιο ψηλά λόγω της εξαιρετικής του εμφανίσης και της χαμηλότερης του τιμής)Crow Runner 8/16Sigma ApolloBosch CC880Paradox SP 5500Δυστυχώς, το σπίτι είναι *πέτρινο* και δεν υπάρχουν *ούτε* λούκια για να περάσω καλώδια, άρα πρέπει να περιοριστώ στην επιτοίχια εξωτερική εγκατάσταση και συνεπώς πρέπει να χρησιμοποιήσω όσο το δυνατόν λιγότερα καλώδια. Υπ' όψιν, το σπίτι είναι 2όροφο με ξεχωριστή αποθήκη/ξενώνα. Έτσι, αναζητώ κάποιο σύστημα με δυνατότητα υποστήριξης 2 υποσυστημάτων και αρκετών ζωνών. Μιας και θέλω να περιορίσω τα καλώδια, έχω σκεφτεί να τοποθετήσω μόνο 2 επαφές (στην είσοδο του κυρίως σπιτιού, και στην είσοδο της αποθήκης/ξενώνα) και όλους τους υπόλοιπους χώρους να τους καλύψω με ρανταράκια. Σε μερικά εξωτερικά σημεία που υπάρχει μεγάλος αύλειος χώρος και δε με ενοχλούν τα καλώδια, θα τοποθετήσω 1-2 μπάρες υπερύθρων για να καλύψω και κάποια εξωτερικά σημεία.
Σε ό,τι αφορά τις σειρήνες, μου ακούγεται λογικό, να τοποθετήσω μία σειρήνα στην πίσω πλευρά του σπιτιού και μία στην μπροστά, καθώς και 2 εσωτερικές- μία ανά όροφο. Τέλος, σκέφτομαι την τοποθέτηση GSM Module (όχι απαραίτητα της μαμάς-εταιρίας, για εξοικονόμηση κόστους), καθώς η σύζευξη των καλωδίων του ΟΤΕ με τα καλώδια που έρχονται σπίτι δε θα μπορούσε να γίνεται πιο εμφανώς  :frown:  .


Σε ό,τι αφορά τα περιφερειακά του πίνακα, πιστεύω πως τα εξής καλύπτουν απόλυτα τις ανάγκες μου
Πίνακας Sintony 60, καθώς κατά τη γνώμη μου,είναι ένας πολύ Value for money πίνακας με αρκετές δυνατότητες -όμοιες με αυτές του Crow 8/16- με πιο καλή εμφάνιση.7 ρανταράκια από την οικονομική σειρά της Sigma, πχ Hyperion, για να καλύψουν Σαλόνι, Κουζίνα, Χωλ που επικοινωνεί με τουαλέτα και 1ο υπνοδωμάτιο, 1ο υπνοδωμάτιο, 2ο υπνοδωμάτιο, 3 υπνοδωμάτιο (τα 2 τελευταία βρίσκονται στον πάνω όροφο) και αποθήκη/ξενώνα2 επαφές για κυρία είσοδο και αποθήκη2-3 beams της Teleimpex2 εσωτερικές σειρήνες, και 2 εξωτερικές BS-1 αυθεντικέςΚαταλαβαίνω, ότι δε μπορώ να σας δώσω ακριβή εικόνα του σπιτιού μέσα από το κείμενο, αλλά θα χαιρόμουν να ακούσω τη γνώμη σας σχετικά με το πως σκέφτομαι το όλο θέμα.

 :Smile:

----------


## machine22

paradox evo48

----------


## PanagiotisHlektrlogos

Η λύση είναι μία http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vkZRR...eature=related και όποιος είναι ας ψάξει ή ας ξαναπάει!!! Τους  συναγερμούς τους μάθανε με κάτι τέτοιο θα περάσουν μέσα από το τοίχο!

----------


## turist

:Lol:   :Lol:   :Lol: 
Στην παραπάνω ψηφοφορία βάλε και "κανέναν από αυτούς".  :Rolleyes:

----------


## lifeowner

> Στην παραπάνω ψηφοφορία βάλε και "κανέναν από αυτούς".



+1111111111

----------


## ttoni

Καλησπέρα και καλή χρονιά,

την δουλειά σου θα την κάνεις με όλους αυτούς που προανέφερες:

Εαν θέλεις κάτι αξιόπιστο θα πρέπει να βάλεις το χέρι σου βαθειά στην τσέπη. Προτίμησε συστήματα επώνυμα. Της Sigma (Apollo) και της Paradox τα έχω δουλέψει και είναι πολυ αξιόπιστα. Εξίσου καλό είναι και της NAPCO XP-600 και της ΗONEYWELL σειρά VISTA. Στην ίδια κατηγορία και τα CADDX NX-6, και JABLOTRON. Αυτά όσων αφορά τις ναυαρχίδες στα συστήματα ασφαλείας κάτα την αποψή μου, και πολλών συναδέλφων.

Η επιλογή επομένως ενός συστήματος ασφαλείας όσων αφορά της δυνατότητες του και την αξιοπιστία του είναι άμμεσα συννιφασμένες με το πόσα λεφτά θέλεις να διαθέσεις για την μαμά μονάδα, χωρίς να παραλείπουμε την ποιότητα των μονάδων εισόδου (ανιχνευτών κίνησης, παγίδες, Beam κλπ).

Αυτά απο μένα.

Φιλικά 


Βασίλης

----------


## plouf

να συμφωνήσω με τον προλαλήσαντα ... ο΄τι όλα , όσα είπες, είναι καλά.

σημασια εμγάλη έχει η εγκατάσταση, να προσέξεις και να ΜΗΝ τσιγκουνευτεις καλώδια κτλ

----------


## stinger

αυτο που βλεπω γενικα ειναι οτι εχουμε την ταση ολοι μας να μηδενιζουμε οτι δεν μας καθεται καλα στο ματι η κατι που ακουσαμε απο καποιον η νομιζουμε οτι κατι μπορει να ειναι ετσι κτλ....αυτο γινεται και με τα συστηματα ασφαλειας...υπαρχουν στην αγορα πολλες μαρκες και δεν προσφερουν ολες τα ιδια πραγματα και τις ιδιες λειτουργιες και υπαρχουν διαφορες στις τιμες τους...ασφαλως μετραει το ποσα χρηματα διαθετεις αλλα για εμενα μετρα κυριως το πως θα τα συνδεσεις ...εχω δει και ακριβα συστηματα να μην αποδιδουν λογω κακων συνδεσεων...

----------


## xsterg

για εμενα μην βαλεις συναγερμο! ειδικα αν ειναι εξοχικη κατοικια ειναι παντελως αχρηστος. θα βαραει στον γαμο του καραγκιοζη. μεχρι να ερθει καποιος να δει τι γινεται θα εχουν μπει και θα εχουν φυγει. αν θες την γνωμη μου βαλε σιδεριες στα παραθυρα, αλουμινια ασφαλειας, και θωρακισμενη πορτα. δεν λεω οτι και αυτα δεν ανοιγουν, αλλα ο περιστασιακος κλεφτακος δεν θα μπει. ο αποφασισμενος που ξερει οτι υπαρχει μετρητο και χρυσος στο σπιτι δεν θα σταματησει ουτε σε θωρακισμενη πορτα, ουτε σε security, ουτε σε συναγερμο, ουτε σε καμερες, αλλα ουτε και σε οπλο που θα εχεις στο σπιτι. ξερω παραδειγματα που μπηκαν μεσα σε μονοκατοικιες ευκαταστατων και δεν τους εμποδισαν τα παραπανω μετρα ασφαλειας. αν ξερει ο αλλος οτι θα  βρει χρημα και ειναι επαγγελματιας δεν θα σταματησει μπροστα σε αηδιες.

----------


## jomor

Ο συναγερμός δεν καταργεί τα κλασικά μέτρα προστασίας, εννοείται ότι οι σιδεριές, οι κλειδαριές ασφαλείας κτλ είναι πρώτη προτεραιότητα. Αποτρεπτικά λειτουργεί, σίγουρα τον επαγγελματία δεν τον πτοεί, αλλά τον β' κατηγορίας κλέφτη σίγουρα τον προβληματίζει. Επειτα δεν έχει νόημα το να σπεύσει άμεσα κανείς στο εξοχικό με την ενεργοποίηση του συναγερμού, εκτός αν προκειται για την αστυνομία. Αν εισαι μέσα και κοιμάσαι όμως, τουλάχιστον θα σε ξυπνήσει (αν και αυτό δίκοπο μαχαίρι είναι)

----------


## MIXALHS-E

κοίτα και αυτόν, τον έχω βάλει στην αποθήκη μου για δοκιμή (ειμαι εγκαταστατης) και έως τώρα δεν έχω κανένα παράπονο

http://www.tridimas.gr/new/product.asp?pid=022.002.0054

----------


## The Professor

Βαλε 6η επιλογη Λαός :Lol:  :Lol:

----------


## androuts

Ειλικρινά ευχαριστώ όλους για την ιδιαίτερα άμεση ανταπόκρισή τους.

Οι απόψεις όλων είναι δεκτές και πάνω απ' όλα χρήσιμες. Μετά από περισσότερη σκέψη και διαβάζοντας όλες τις απαντήσεις προσεκτικά, κατέληξα στο ότι δεν πρέπει να εστιάσω τόσο στη φίρμα των υλικών και στις 10-20-30-40 δυνατότητες του καθενός, αλλά πως πρέπει να εστιάσω στην εγκατάσταση και στη φιλοσοφία του συστήματος, δηλαδή στο πότε θέλω να αποτρέπεται και πως ο επίδοξος ληστής.

Μελετώντας λίγο τα παραπάνω, κατέληξα στο ότι από τη στιγμή που το σπίτι βρίσκεται σε σχετικά απομονωμένη περιοχή, δε θα έπρεπε να με ενδιαφέρει τόσο η εσωτερική προστασία, όσο η εξωτερική. Το να αποτρέπω δηλαδή το διαρρήκτη πριν μπει στο σπίτι (με δέσμες υπερύθρων και εξωτερικά ραντάρ).

Δυστυχώς, σε όλους όσους πρότειναν ρολλά ασφαλείας, σιδεριές κλπ., έχω να αναφέρω πως δυστυχώς τίποτα από τα παραπάνω δε μπορεί να τοποθετηθεί, από τεχνικής απόψεως, αφού όλες οι εξόπορτες είναι δίφυλλες με αναδιπλώμενα ξύλινα πατζούρια.

Θα επανέλθω σύντομα με περισσότερες πληροφορίες που θα έχω συγκεντρώσει!

----------


## Κυριακίδης

κ.Ανδρέα και το κάστρο του Καντάφι να φτιάξεις .... τίποτα από όλα τα παραπάνω δεν σε "εξασφαλίζει" . Δεν πα να βάλεις έξω από το σπίτι κροκόδειλους ... δεν πα να βάλεις και ναρκοπέδια .. ακόμα και αισθητήρες που να εντοπίζουν και την κίνηση ενός μυρμηγκιού.  
Εδώ που τα λέμε συνεχώς διαβάζω και βλέπω ότι απαγάγουν επιχειρηματίες μόλις βγουν από το σπίτι τους . Και ή σε πλακώνουν στις φάπες μέχρι να τα "στάξεις" ή ζητούνε λύτρα. Επομένως οποιοδήποτε σύστημα συναγερμού είναι άχρηστο.
Ο καλύτερος συναγερμός είναι όσο το δυνατόν να μην έχεις αντικείμενα υπερβολικής αξίας στο σπίτι και οπωσδήποτε άσε όλες τις πόρτες ανοικτές !!!
Το μόνο που θα κερδίσουν οι επίδοξοι εγκληματίες είναι να βρουν αν έχεις τίποτα φαγώσιμο στο ψυγείο και για φινάλε κανέναν πικρό καφέ να τους κεράσεις καθώς θα φεύγουν ούτως κι άλλος πικραμένοι !!

----------


## jomor

> Ειλικρινά ευχαριστώ όλους για την ιδιαίτερα άμεση ανταπόκρισή τους.
> 
> Δυστυχώς, σε όλους όσους πρότειναν ρολλά ασφαλείας, σιδεριές κλπ., έχω να αναφέρω πως δυστυχώς τίποτα από τα παραπάνω δε μπορεί να τοποθετηθεί, από τεχνικής απόψεως, αφού όλες οι εξόπορτες είναι δίφυλλες με αναδιπλώμενα ξύλινα πατζούρια.



μην εισαι τόσο σίγουρος..

http://www.viometaloumin.gr/type80.php

----------


## turist

Έχω δει σε παρόμοια συστήματα να τα ανοίγουν βάζοντας γρύλο από αυτοκίνητο ενδιάμεσα, για τα συγκεκριμένα δεν ξέρω ανάλογα την αντοχή που έχουν τα μέταλλα στην κάμψη.

----------


## vasilllis

γιατι ξεχνατε συνεχεια την dsc?

----------


## jomor

> Έχω δει σε παρόμοια συστήματα να τα ανοίγουν βάζοντας γρύλο από αυτοκίνητο ενδιάμεσα, για τα συγκεκριμένα δεν ξέρω ανάλογα την αντοχή που έχουν τα μέταλλα στην κάμψη.



και με φορτηγό μπορουν να τα τραβήξουν, το θέμα είναι ότι κάθε μέτρο προστασίας εισάγει μια χρονική καθυστέρηση στον επιδοξο διαρρήκτη, οπότε αν τα μέτρα προστασίας ειναι πολλαπλά, ίσως προτιμήσει την διπλανή, ξεβράκωτη κατοικία.

----------


## picdev

εναν συναγερμό καλά κρυμένο για να σε ειδηποιήσει,
κάμερες μέσα έξω  και μέσα με ανίχνευση κίνησης συνδεμένες με το συναγερμό   ωστέ να βλέπεις τι γίνεται.
Και 100volt σε πόρτες παράθυρα :Rolleyes:  250 θα έλεγα για να λιγοστέψουμε ,γιατί πολλοί μαζευτήκαμε

----------


## androuts

Με αυτή τη λογική, σκέφτηκα ένα νέο σενάριο.
Αντί να χρησιμοποιήσω δέσμες και εξωτερικούς ανιχνευτές κίνησης, μπορώ να χρησιμοποιήσω υπέρυθρες καμερούλες περιμετρικά και να τις πετάξω σε ένα δικτυακό DVR (υπάρχει μονιμη τηλεφωνική γραμμή και ADSL σύνδεση), το οποίο και θα καταγράφει, αλλά και θα δίνει σήμα για συναγερμό στον πίνακα με την ανίχνευση κίνησης για όλες τις κάμερες, εκτός από αυτή που (πιθανώς) θα τοποθετήσω στην πλευρά που βρίσκεται η κύρια είσοδος. 

Έτσι, με μικρότερο αν όχι ίδιο κόστος, θα έχω δύο συστήματα (κλειστό κύκλωμα, συναγερμός), τα οποία θα συνεργάζονται.

----------


## jomor

το παν στον συναγερμό δεν ειναι να διεγείρεται όταν υπάρχει κίνηση στον χώρο, αλλά να διεγείρεται όταν υπάρχει πραγματικός λόγος. Ενα δέντρο που το κουνάει ο αέρας, μια πλαστική σακούλα, ή μια γάτα που θα περάσει μπροστα απο την κάμερα, θα την διεγείρει. Ενας σοβαρός ανιχνευτής κίνησης όμως θα διεγερθεί μόνο όταν πρέπει. Ειπαμε, single point of failure..

----------


## picdev

οι κάμερες για μένα πάντα χρειάζονται γιατί είσαι μακρυά, 
το καλύτερο για μένα είναι δέσμες στα παράθυρα και στις πόρτες
και μία εσωτερική κάμερα κριμένη κάπως , στο κοινόχρηστο χώρο,η οποία θα ανιχνεύει και κίνηση.επίσης νομίζω οτι οι καινούριοι sigma δέχονται και εντολές απο το τηλέφωνο

----------


## androuts

> μην εισαι τόσο σίγουρος..
> 
> http://www.viometaloumin.gr/type80.php



Δυστυχώς, η λύση με τις μπάρες -όπως και με τις σιδεριές ασφαλείας- είναι δύσκολη καθώς τα πατζούρια είναι παρόμοια με αυτά http://www.google.gr/imgres?q=ξυλινα...6rbmNCA&zoom=1 (μόνο που "σπάνε" στα 4) (σαν αυτά περίπου http://www.finestrehellas.com/getimage.php?id=124 )

----------


## picdev

για μένα το παν είναι αισθητήρες δέσμης στο πάνω μέρος παραθύρων πορτών κτλ,
εννοείται θα έχεις μαγνητικές επαφές και ρανταρ εσωτερικά, αλλά έτσι έχεις τη πρώτη ειδοποίηση 
πολύ γρήγορα. με τι κάμερες ελέγχεις το χώρο,
απαραίτητο και το gsm,(αν υποστηρίζει και 3g ακόμα καλύτερα καθώς δεν είναι στην ίδια συχνότητα, έτσι μπορείς να γλιτώσεις απο μία πρόχειρη παρεμβολή)
με προβληματίζουν οι κάμερες που θα τις βλέπεις απο το adsl,μπορεί πολύ εύκολα να κοπεί.
Αν μετά απο αυτά τα χρήματα (τα υπολογίζω κοντά στα 1500ε) έχεις και άλλα για σιδεριές , βάλε και σιδεριές, επίσης μπορείς να βάλεις κάτι πιο πρόχειρο για αυτά τα ανοιγοκλειόμενα, *εγώ πήρα με 7 ευρώ ασφάλειες αλουμινιου για πόρτες που όπως λέει πάνω κάνουν και για ξύλο,*
είναι ωραίες αισθητικά και πιάνουν με πολλές βίδες, σύνολο νομίζω 10 περίπου,
πιάνουν  με 2 πύρους  , παραβιάζονται δύσκολα.
πιστεύω οτι αυτά είναι αρκετά για να αποτρέψεις τους γύφτους , γιατί έχει γεμίσει απο αυτούς η επαρχία, άκουσα και εγώ τέτοια περισταικά σε κάτι γνωστούς , άνοιξαν 3 σπίτια σε ένα χωριό, και στο δρόμο κυκλοφορούν αρκετοί βουλγαρόγυφτοι,ο επαγγελματίας κλέφτης
δεν θα ανοίξει ένα επαρχιακό σπίτι , ξέρει οτι δεν υπάρχουν αντικείμενα αξίας ή κοσμήματα

----------


## plouf

τα κάνγκελα που μαζευουν μπαινουν .. σκεψου και θα δεις , απο μεσα απο εξω, με καγελοσιδερια που το κραταει, πριν μετα .. μπαινει.. στανταρ...

όσο γαι τις κάμερες μην τις χρισιμοποιήσεις για συναγερμο θα βαρανε αρκετά ευκολα, βαλε τις καμερες γαι να βλεπεις οταν βαρεσει πχ.

----------


## picdev

αυτές ειναι οι ασφάλεις που έβαλα, μην δίνεις σημασία στη τιμή εγώ θυμάμαι οτι τις πήρα 7-8ε
σε ένα αγαζί με σίδερα στον αγιο δημήτριο, κάθε 2 φύλα βάζεις απο ένα.
http://www.e-kleidaras.gr/index.php?...oduct_id=30396

μετά αν θες βάλε και 2 σιδερα κόντρα στο πατζούρι απο πίσω, κάνε μια δικιά σου κατασκευή ,
αν τα σπάσουν και αυτά ε τι να πώ χαλάλι τους

ψηφίζουμε sigma γιατί είναι Ελληνική εταιρεία!
και αξιόπιστη!

----------


## jomor

> ψηφίζουμε sigma γιατί είναι Ελληνική εταιρεία!
> και αξιόπιστη!



ελληνική, αξιόπιστη, ουχί υπερτιμολογημένη, με απομακρυσμένη διαχείριση (βασικό), 16 ζώνες.. αν είχε και web interface ή εφαρμογή διαχείρισης για android, θα ήταν super φανταστική !!!

----------


## jomor

> Δυστυχώς, η λύση με τις μπάρες -όπως και με τις σιδεριές ασφαλείας- είναι δύσκολη



βάζεις εσωτερικά στα πατζούρια δύο ( ή και τεσσερις ) μεταλλικές "γωνιές" σε σχήμα ανάποδου Π και φοράς μέσα τους μια ξύλινη χοντρή μπάρα απ άκρη σ' άκρη ... Στην κεντρική είσοδο βάζεις αφαλό με antipicking/antibumping προστασία και εννοείται και defender. E αμα μπει χαλάλι του, άστου και 300 ευρώ στο τραπεζάκι με την παράκληση να μην σου κάνει άλλες ζημιές πέρα από την κλειδαριά..

----------


## picdev

> ελληνική, αξιόπιστη, ουχί υπερτιμολογημένη, με απομακρυσμένη διαχείριση (βασικό), 16 ζώνες.. αν είχε και web interface ή εφαρμογή διαχείρισης για android, θα ήταν super φανταστική !!!



το web interface προϋποθέτει κάποιον επεξεργαστή ARM με ένα υποτυπώδη server.
Βαλε το wifi-ethernet , βάλε την ασφάλεια που πρέπει να έχει ... ανεβάζει αρκετά το κόστος.
Και το sms δεν το καλοβλέπω απο άποψη ασφάλειας, φυσικά για τα σπίτια μας μια χαρά είναι

----------


## k_sotiris

Αγαπητέ Ανδρέα καλημέρα.
Εγώ από τα 4 συστήματα ασφαλείας όπου έχει αναφερθεί στην αρχή, χρησιμοποιώ κατά κόρων το CROW RUNNER. Είναι απλό στην χρήση και τον προγραμματισμό και δεν έχω κανένα πρόβλημα.
Αυτό το οποίο μπορώ να σου πω είναι πως όλα τα επώνυμα συστήματα δεν θα σου παρουσιάσουν προβλήματα, απλά βλέπεις τις τιμές και αποφασίζεις για κάτι φτηνό (σχετικό βέβαια).
Μία σκέψη όπου έχω κάνει για το δικό μας σπίτι στο χωριό, (βέβαια είναι μόνο για το καλοκαίρι το σπίτι, για τα μπάνια μας δλδ.) είναι να βάλω μια σειρήνα μέσα στο σπίτι, ώστε στην περίπτωση όπου μπεί ο κλέφτης (γιατί σύγουρα θα μπει, από την στιγμεί που το σπίτι είναι στην ερημιά, δουλέυει ανενόχλητος) μετά από κάνα 2λεπτο, όταν θα έχει μπεί καλά μέσα να ενεργοποιηθεί η σειρήνα (μιλάμε για εξωτερική πάντα χα χα χα) και να του πάρει τα αυτιά του. (Βέβαια δεν το έχω κάνει ετσει).Σκέψει είναι.
Πάντως αυτό το οποίο πράγματι χρειάζεσαι είναι να βάλεις τα εξωτερικά bim (δέσμες). Σε τέτοιους χώρους είναι καλύτερα αυτά.
Καλημέρα σε όλους τους φίλους του φόρουμ.

----------


## androuts

Καλημέρα και χρόνια πολλά σε όλους





> αυτές ειναι οι ασφάλεις που έβαλα, μην δίνεις σημασία στη τιμή εγώ θυμάμαι οτι τις πήρα 7-8ε
> σε ένα αγαζί με σίδερα στον αγιο δημήτριο, κάθε 2 φύλα βάζεις απο ένα.
> http://www.e-kleidaras.gr/index.php?...oduct_id=30396
> 
> μετά αν θες βάλε και 2 σιδερα κόντρα στο πατζούρι απο πίσω, κάνε μια δικιά σου κατασκευή ,
> αν τα σπάσουν και αυτά ε τι να πώ χαλάλι τους
> 
> ψηφίζουμε sigma γιατί είναι Ελληνική εταιρεία!
> και αξιόπιστη!







> βάζεις εσωτερικά στα πατζούρια δύο ( ή και τεσσερις ) μεταλλικές "γωνιές" σε σχήμα ανάποδου Π και φοράς μέσα τους μια ξύλινη χοντρή μπάρα απ άκρη σ' άκρη ... Στην κεντρική είσοδο βάζεις αφαλό με antipicking/antibumping προστασία και εννοείται και defender. E αμα μπει χαλάλι του, άστου και 300 ευρώ στο τραπεζάκι με την παράκληση να μην σου κάνει άλλες ζημιές πέρα από την κλειδαριά..



Οφείλω να ομολογήσω ότι αυτά δεν τα είχα σκεφτεί και ότι φαίνονται έξυπνες, οικονομικές και αποτελεσματικές λύσεις! Τώρα που θα πάω στο εξοχικό σε λίγες μερούλες, θα δω αν όντως είναι υλοποιήσιμη κάποια ή κάποιες από τις παραπάνω λύσεις!





> Αγαπητέ Ανδρέα καλημέρα.
> Εγώ από τα 4 συστήματα ασφαλείας όπου έχει αναφερθεί στην αρχή, χρησιμοποιώ κατά κόρων το CROW RUNNER. Είναι απλό στην χρήση και τον προγραμματισμό και δεν έχω κανένα πρόβλημα.
> Αυτό το οποίο μπορώ να σου πω είναι πως όλα τα επώνυμα συστήματα δεν θα σου παρουσιάσουν προβλήματα, απλά βλέπεις τις τιμές και αποφασίζεις για κάτι φτηνό (σχετικό βέβαια).
> Μία σκέψη όπου έχω κάνει για το δικό μας σπίτι στο χωριό, (βέβαια είναι μόνο για το καλοκαίρι το σπίτι, για τα μπάνια μας δλδ.) είναι να βάλω μια σειρήνα μέσα στο σπίτι, ώστε στην περίπτωση όπου μπεί ο κλέφτης (γιατί σύγουρα θα μπει, από την στιγμεί που το σπίτι είναι στην ερημιά, δουλέυει ανενόχλητος) μετά από κάνα 2λεπτο, όταν θα έχει μπεί καλά μέσα να ενεργοποιηθεί η σειρήνα (μιλάμε για εξωτερική πάντα χα χα χα) και να του πάρει τα αυτιά του. (Βέβαια δεν το έχω κάνει ετσει).Σκέψει είναι.
> Πάντως αυτό το οποίο πράγματι χρειάζεσαι είναι να βάλεις τα εξωτερικά bim (δέσμες). Σε τέτοιους χώρους είναι καλύτερα αυτά.
> Καλημέρα σε όλους τους φίλους του φόρουμ.



Αν και στην αρχή προσανατολιζόμουν και γω προς κάτι τέτοιο, δηλαδή Crow ή Sintony, βλέποντας τα pros/cons του καθενός, νομίζω πως έχω καταλήξει και Sigma. Αρχικά, αν και  η απομακρυσμένη διαχείριση επισημαίνεται από πολλούς, πιστεύω πως ουσιαστικά δεν τη χρειάζομαι. Εδώ που βρίσκεται το σπίτι, δε με ενδιαφέρει να απενεργοποιώ τη σειρήνα, ας χτυπάει και μία ώρα που λέει ο λόγος. Σκέφτομαι για μία απλή τηλεειδοποίηση μέσω ενός Gsm Gateway (βρήκα στην Ελλάδα ένα κινέζικο της Roiscok με 65 ευρώ περίπου, καλή τιμή, αν αναλογιστείτε λίγο τιμές που παίζουν γενικά). Κατα τ'άλλα, *φυσικά και θα προτιμήσω* κάτι* ελληνικό* με τιμή ίση ή και *χαμηλότερη* συστημάτων επώνυμων οίκων!

Τέλος, βλέποντας πως μία από τις μεγαλύτερες *οικονομικές* ζημιές που μπορεί να γίνουν στο σπίτι είναι η καταστροφή πορτών/παραθύρων, σκέφτομαι πως η λύση με τις υπέρυθρες μπάρες και (δεν είμαι σίγουρος, λόγω τιμής και πιθανής αναξιοπιστίας) τους εξωτερικούς ανιχνευτές είναι μονόδρομος. Από κει και πέρα, διπλούς ανιχνευτές (όπως πρότεινε ο φίλος jomor), μια δυο παγίδες, τις κατάλληλες σειρήνες μέσω έξω και -πιθανώς- σε συνδυασμό με έναν απλό τηλεχειρισμό με τηλεκοντρόλ (έχει ο Sigma) να αποτελεί ένα ιδιαίτερα πλήρες και σωστό σύστημα (πάντα με τη σωστή εγκατάσταση)!

----------


## ggr

Εγω προσωπικα πιστευω οτι οι paradox ειναι υπερεκτιμημενοι, προκειμενου να ριξουν το κοστος εκτος του οτι κατασκευαζονται στη κινα πλεον , γινεται παραλληλα περικοπη και σε εξαρτηματα οπως για παραδειγμα ο μετασχηματιστης απομονωσης των τηλεφωνικων κυκλωματων με αποτελεσμα να ειναι πιο ευαλωτοι σε αυτο το θεμα. Αντιθετως προτιμω τους sigma γιατι ειναι ενα απο τα λιγα πια προιοντα που παραγονται απο ελληνικα χερια και αξιζει να στηριζουμε τετοιες προσπαθειες επισης υπαρχει καλη τεχνικη υποστηριξη service και αξιοπιστια, και παραλληλα στις πλακετες χρησιμοποιουνται ολα τα εξαρτηματα προστασιας (οπως και οι μετασχηματιστες που ανεφερα προηγουμενος) χωρις να γινεται προσπαθεια μειωσης του κοστους σε βαρος της ποιοτητας.

----------


## plouf

εχεις κάποια αποδηξει για τους paradox ? γιατι ακόμα "Made in Canada" γραφουν πάνω
oi sigma βγαινουν στη νελλαδα ? σιγουρα ? η πλακέτα πχ ειναι "Made in Greece" ?


πέρα του ότι το που "Φτιαχνεται" δεν έχει και τόση σημασία όση το σωστό σχέδιο και γραμμή παραγωγής

----------


## ggr

Για τους paradox το εχω ακουσει απο πολλους που τους δουλευουν, τουλαχιστον για τα ρανταρ της ισχυει σιγουρα. Για την απουσια μετασχηματιστη απομονωσης φαινεται στην φωτο.SP-5500.jpg

Για τους sigma 100% βγαινουν στην ελλαδα http://www.sigmasec.gr/site/etairia/paragogi

----------


## picdev

εγώ κάθε μέρα  αναρωτιέμαι γιατί δεν υπάρχουν άλλες 20 εταιρείες σαν τη σιγμα στην Ελλάδα

----------


## plouf

άκου τότε αυτους και ξέρουν και οχι φήμες.. τώρα λεσ "τα ρανταρ" ναι κάποια ραντας εχεουν τη γραμμη παραγωγής στη κινα 
πλακέτα πληκτρολόγιο όμως και πάρα πολλα΄ακομα περιφερειακά "Made in Canada", επίσης μερικά περιφερειακά ειναι και "Made in Greece" ... 
h paradox hellas βγαζε ιπραγματάκια ακομa και δικά της τελείως προιόντα (Σχεδιο-κατασκευη)

για τον συγκεκριμένο θέμα του μετασχηματιση δεν παίρνω θέση γιατι το συγκεκριμένο θεματάκι δεν το έχω ψαξει (δεν με ενδιέφερε κιολα) σε καμία μοναδα.

το κυριοότερο για μένα ΔΕΝ ειναι το τί χρησιμοποιει η προτιμά για ΧΥ λόγους ο καθένας αλαλ την τάση να βγάζουνε σκάρτα ότι οι ίδιοι δεν χρησιμοποιούν.
και την τάση αυτή τη βλέπω ιδιαίτερα στα συστήματα ασφαλείας.

κα ιτο να μπλέξεις με το πόσο ποιο ελληνική ειναι η μία απο την αλλη εταιρία (paradox hellas vs Sigma) ειναι τουλάχιστον κουτό...

----------


## ggr

Οτι ανεφερα πιο πανω αποτελει προσωπικη μου αποψη, σεβομαι την δικια σου και οποιοδηποτε αλλου αν και διαφορετικη.

----------


## stinger

> το κυριοότερο για μένα ΔΕΝ ειναι το τί χρησιμοποιει η προτιμά για ΧΥ λόγους ο καθένας αλαλ την τάση να βγάζουνε σκάρτα ότι οι ίδιοι δεν χρησιμοποιούν.
> και την τάση αυτή τη βλέπω ιδιαίτερα στα συστήματα ασφαλείας.
> 
> κα ιτο να μπλέξεις με το πόσο ποιο ελληνική ειναι η μία απο την αλλη εταιρία (paradox hellas vs Sigma) ειναι τουλάχιστον κουτό...



συμφωνω μαζι σου....τα λεω στο #8............
απο την εισοδο της κινας και μετα στον χωρο των ηλεκτρονικων-ηλεκτρικων δοθηκε η ευκαιρια σε πολλους να αποκτησουν κατι που πριν μια 10ετια ηταν πολυ ακριβα..δεν λεω οτι ολα ειναι και ποιοτικα που εισαγονται...κατηγορουν πολλοι τους κινεζικους συναγερμους αλλα πανε και παιρνουν κινεζικα ρανταρ η κινεζικες καμερες π.χ..
μας πειραζει ο κινεζικος συναγερμος αλλα δεν μας πειραζει οταν παιρνουμε κινεζικο τηλεφωνο η συσκευες η κινεζικα-ταιβανεζικα λαστιχα για τα αυτοκινητα μας...και πολλα αλλα παραδειγματα θα μπορουσα να πω..
πλεον βασει στοιχειων παγκοσμιου οργανισμου εμποριου το 65% των ανταλλακτικων παραγεται στην κινα...και να μην ξεχασω και οτι οι πιο πολλες επωνυμες εταιριες πλεον εχουν την παραγωγη τους στην κινα
η τεχνολογια πλεον δεν ειναι παντοτινη...ανακυκλωνεται γιατι πρεπει να υπαρχει καταναλωση

----------


## Panoss

Οι κινέζοι δεν καθορίζουν την ποιότητα αλλά ο πελάτης.
Οι κινέζοι παράγουν την *ποιότητα που τους* *ζητηθεί* *στην καλύτερη τιμή*, παγκοσμίως.

Μπορούν να φτιάξουν την καλύτερη ποιότητα στην καλύτερη τιμή.
Και τη χειρότερη ποιότητα, πάντα στην καλύτερη τιμή.

----------


## vasilllis

για τους dsc γιατι δεν αναφερεται κατι?
γιατι σε τετοια υποληψη?

----------


## androuts

Καλημέρα!

Σας ευχαριστώ όλους σας για τις πολύτιμες απαντήσεις και το χρόνο που αφιερώσατε!

Τελικά, κατέληξα στην αγορά συστήματος Sigma Apollo με ένα LCD πληκτρολόγιο ++ τον συνθέτη φωνής VSM2 (καινούργια έκδοση του VSM1 στην ίδια τιμή) που *σε ενημερώνει και στο ποιά ζωνη/τμήμα έγινε η διάρρηξη,* σε συνδυασμό με 7 ζεύγη υπέρυθρων δέσμων, 4 ανιχνευτές κίνησης, 1 μαγνητική επαφή και 2 εξωτερικές-2 εσωτερικές σειρήνες.

(Σημειώστε, ότι μέχρι προσφάτως, μόνο με το RTM - το οποίο στοιχίζει 35 ευρώ παραπάνω από το VSM- είχες ενημέρωση για τη ζώνη που παραβιάστηκε!)

Όταν προμηθευτώ τα υλικά, θα σας ενημερώσω για το τελικό κόστος μαζί με τα καλώδια και τα λοιπά εργαλεία και επίσης οποιοδήποτε πρόβλημα αντιμετωπίσω, αν δεν καταφέρω να το λύσω με τη βοήθεια του πλήρους manual, θα επικοινωνήσω μαζί σας.

Τελικά φωτογραφίες από την εγκατάσταση θα έχετε σε περίπου 2-3 βδομάδες

 :Smile:   :Smile:

----------


## picdev

μόνο μία μαγνητική επαφή?
αστακός το σπίτι! 4 σειρήνες  :Laugh:  οι κλέφτες μόνο και μόνο απο  τις σειρήνες θα φύγουν@

----------


## kxenos

πρόσεξε μη κλέψουν το συναγερμό...  :Smile:

----------


## IDBiometrix

Θα ήθελα να σας προτείνω να ρίξετε και μία ματιά στο παρακάτω Site.
Mπορεί να σας φανεί κάτι χρήσιμο.
http://www.biometrix.gr

Ευχαριστώ για τον χρόνο σας,
Με Εκτίμιση,
ID Biometrix.

----------


## Α82

DES KAI TOUS CADDX EINAI DINATA SISTIMATA!!

----------


## spyropap

> μόνο μία μαγνητική επαφή?
> αστακός το σπίτι! 4 σειρήνες  οι κλέφτες μόνο και μόνο απο τις σειρήνες θα φύγουν@



Να σας πω κι εγώ πως με τις μαγνητικές επαφές μπορείτε να παγιδέψετε περάσματα, διαδρόμους και ότι άλλο φανταστείτε.
Για να κάνεις αυτό δένεις το κομμάτι της επαφής με τον μαγνήτη με μια κλωστή σε ένα πέρασμα ή αντικείμενο.
Τα κομμάτια της μαγνητικής επαφής βάζεις μαζί με ένα μικρό κομμάτι κολλητικής ταινίας.
Όταν περάσει πόδι από την κλωστή θα παρασύρει το κομμάτι της επαφής με τον μαγνήτη, οπότε η μαγνητική επαφή θα ανοίξει τον συναγερμό.

Και οι σειρήνες πρέπει να είναι παγιδευμένες ώστε να ανοίξει ο συναγερμός εάν αυτές κοπούν.

----------


## picdev

εγώ σκέφτομαι να μπεί και ένα δείχτη ώστε όταν πατίσεις τη κλωστή να πέφτει πάνω στο κλέφτη και να τον παγιδεύει  :Tongue2:  μη θυμηθώ τις παγίδες των Βιετκόνγκ αλλά αυτές είναι θανατηφόρες. :Biggrin: 
αντί για κλωστή μπορείς να βάλεις IR beam μονής δέσμης

----------

turist (10-01-12)

----------


## turist

Σωστός  :Lol:

----------


## androuts

> εγώ σκέφτομαι να μπεί και ένα δείχτη ώστε όταν πατίσεις τη κλωστή να πέφτει πάνω στο κλέφτη και να τον παγιδεύει  μη θυμηθώ τις παγίδες των Βιετκόνγκ αλλά αυτές είναι θανατηφόρες.
> αντί για κλωστή μπορείς να βάλεις IR beam μονής δέσμης



Καλημέρα σε όλους!

Ακριβώς αυτό έχω σαν σχέδιο στο μυαλό μου! Θα παγιδέψω όλες τις πλευρές του σπιτιού και όλα τα μπαλκόνια με beams, γι'αυτό άλλωστε δε χρειάζομαι και τις επαφές (είναι και δύσκολο να τοποθετηθούν, έτσι όπως είναι τα παραθυρόφυλλα κλπ). Θα υπάρχει μόνο μία επαφή για την είσοδο με χρονοκαθυστέρηση του partition 2, που θα αφορά ένα στην ουσία δωμάτιο με λειτουργία αποθήκης/ξενώνα. Επίσης, θα τοποθετήσω 2-3 ζεύγη δεσμών σε στύλους στον περιβάλλοντα χώρο για να δημιουργήσω νοητούς φράκτες σε μέρη από τα οποία μπορεί να αποκτήσει κανείς πρόσβαση στο κυρίως κτίσμα (στο κτήμα γύρω γύρω θα τις τοποθετήσω).
Σε ό,τι αφορά τις 4 σειρήνες, σκέφτομαι από μία εσωτερική σε κάθε όροφο, και από μία εξωτερική στη μπροστινή και πίσω πλευρά του σπιτιού, έτσι ώστε και να καταστρέψουν τη μία να υφίστανται οι άλλες 3. (Θα μου πείτε ότι μπορεί να γίνομαι υπερβολικός και ότι δεν πρόκειται να πέσω θύμα...οργανωμένης ληστείας...αλλά αφού πρόκειται για ζήτημα αξίας 90-110 ευρώ, πιστεύω πως αξίζει).
Τέλος, θα τοποθετήσω και ένα ασύρματο δέκτη με ένα τηλεχειριστήριο, έτσι ώστε να οπλίζω-αφοπλίζω το σύστημα από απόσταση και να ορίσω όλες τις ζώνες με τις μπάρες σε "άμεσης ενεργοποίησης".

ΥΓ: Έχω δει ένα πολύ δελεαστικό GSM Gateway, το X-1103 της Roiscok, με τιμή -όχι παραπάνω- από 70€. Έχει κανείς άποψη επί του προϊόντως;

Περιμένω εναγωνίως τα σχόλια και τις παρατηρήσεις σας!

----------


## picdev

το ξέρεις οτι υπάρχουν και ψεύτικες σειρήνες ?  :Biggrin:  είναι μόνο το κουτί  :Tongue2:

----------


## androuts

> το ξέρεις οτι υπάρχουν και ψεύτικες σειρήνες ?  είναι μόνο το κουτί



Καλησπέρα! Ναι μωρέ, το ξέρω, αλλά σκέφτηκα ότι από τη στιγμή που οι σειρήνες της tele έχουν όσο και μία ψεύτικη, να πάρω μια τέτοια, που και δουλειά να μην κάνει (δε βρίσκω λόγο να μην κάνει δουλειά. Και το tamper της το έχει και πλήρως αξιοπρεπής είναι π.χ. η Mars 250), τα ίδια λεφτά θα έχω δώσει.

Παρεπιπτόντως, ψάχνοντας λίγο για GSM Gateways, βρήκα αυτό εδώ . Ο τύπος ξεπουλάει τα μηχανηματάκια της Vodafone, τα Sagem, kαίνουργια, *29€+8€ μεταφορικά*. Αύριο, θα πάρω 2, να για το συναγερμό και ένα για το τηλεφωνικό κέντρο που έχουμε σπίτι (με τη σκέψη να μετατρέψω τη σύνδεση σε "κατ'εξοχήν με adsl" αλλά να έχω πάντα μία καρτούλα για κανά δυο τηλέφωνα)!

----------


## jomor

> Καλημέρα σε όλους!
> 
> Ακριβώς αυτό έχω σαν σχέδιο στο μυαλό μου! Θα παγιδέψω όλες τις πλευρές του σπιτιού και όλα τα μπαλκόνια με beams, γι'αυτό άλλωστε δε χρειάζομαι και τις επαφές (είναι και δύσκολο να τοποθετηθούν, έτσι όπως είναι τα παραθυρόφυλλα κλπ). Θα υπάρχει μόνο μία επαφή για την είσοδο με χρονοκαθυστέρηση του partition 2, που θα αφορά ένα στην ουσία δωμάτιο με λειτουργία αποθήκης/ξενώνα. Επίσης, θα τοποθετήσω 2-3 ζεύγη δεσμών σε στύλους στον περιβάλλοντα χώρο για να δημιουργήσω νοητούς φράκτες σε μέρη από τα οποία μπορεί να αποκτήσει κανείς πρόσβαση στο κυρίως κτίσμα (στο κτήμα γύρω γύρω θα τις τοποθετήσω).
> '
> '
> Περιμένω εναγωνίως τα σχόλια και τις παρατηρήσεις σας!



αν πάρει χαμπάρι τα beams, μπορεί να συρθεί και να περάσει από κάτω. Κατόπιν θα έχει όλο τον χρόνο να παραβιάσει ένα παράθυρο χωρίς μαγνητική επαφή, κι αν δεν βαλεις μέσα και ραντάρ, θα περάσει όλη την νύχτα στο κρεβατι σου.

ποτέ δεν βασίζεσαι σε μονή ζώνη, τα επίπεδα προστασίας πρέπει να είναι τουλάχιστον 2 σε κάθε πιθανό σενάριο διάρρηξης. Να βάλεις μαγνητικές παγίδες εσωτερικά στα τζαμιλίκια. Δύσκολο φαίνεται αρχικά, αλλά άμα πιέσεις το μυαλό σου, θα βρεις τρόπο να περάσεις τις καλωδιώσεις διακριτικά.

----------


## plouf

ακριβώς σκέτο ΒΕΑΜ ειναι μεγάλη τρύπα... πύργος με βεαμ (πολα το ενα πανω απο το άλλο) η έτοιμη δεσμη ειναι το λίγότερο.

και φυσικά όπως είπες πολλαπλά επίπεδα .. το ένα μπορει να το περάσει για οποιοδήποτε λόγο

----------


## jomor

εγώ σκέφτομαι τα beams (θελω να βαλω στο εξοχικό των γονιών μου) να τα καμουφλάρω με καποιο τρόπο, ανάμεσα σε άδειες γλάστρες ή κάτι παρόμοιο...

----------


## picdev

ωραία ιδέα! πάντως υπάρχουν και beam που έχουν μήκος 1-2 μέτρα

----------


## vasilllis

Beam μιας δεσμης ειναι ευκολο παραβιασιμο.
Το καλυτερο ειναι μπαρα η εξ.ρανταρ.

----------


## jomor

τα ρανταρ PIR+microwave επηρρεάζονται από την κίνηση των δεντρων, τα εχει δοκιμάσει κανείς σε εξωτερικό χώρο? γιατί με την δέσμη αν εξασφαλίσεις ότι δεν μπλοκάρεται η ακτίνα απο κάποιο φυτό και είναι σε ύψος πχ 80cm για τις γάτες, δεν έχει θέμα. Με το ραντάρ αν αγνοεί τα κατοικίδια, οκ, αλλά με τα φυτά ή τον αέρα έχουν θέμα ή όχι ?

----------


## jomor

> ωραία ιδέα! πάντως υπάρχουν και beam που έχουν μήκος 1-2 μέτρα



τσίμπησα τον τύπο που μου γρατσουνούσε το αυτοκίνητο με αυτόν τον τρόπο (κάμερα μέσα σε γλάστρα)

----------


## plouf

γιαυτό βάζεις PIR+Microwave + καλό  επηρεάζονται εώς καθόλου απο δέντρα...

----------


## ggr

> τα ρανταρ PIR+microwave επηρρεάζονται από την κίνηση των δεντρων, τα εχει δοκιμάσει κανείς σε εξωτερικό χώρο? γιατί με την δέσμη αν εξασφαλίσεις ότι δεν μπλοκάρεται η ακτίνα απο κάποιο φυτό και είναι σε ύψος πχ 80cm για τις γάτες, δεν έχει θέμα. Με το ραντάρ αν αγνοεί τα κατοικίδια, οκ, αλλά με τα φυτά ή τον αέρα έχουν θέμα ή όχι ?



Aν εχουν την δυνατοτητα  να λειτουργουν με τροπο AND (δινουν συναγερμο οταν ενεργοποιηθει και το μικροκυμα και το υπερυθρο ταυτοχρονα) δεν νομιζω να εχεις προβλημα.

----------


## androuts

> αν πάρει χαμπάρι τα beams, μπορεί να συρθεί και να περάσει από κάτω. Κατόπιν θα έχει όλο τον χρόνο να παραβιάσει ένα παράθυρο χωρίς μαγνητική επαφή, κι αν δεν βαλεις μέσα και ραντάρ, θα περάσει όλη την νύχτα στο κρεβατι σου.
> 
> ποτέ δεν βασίζεσαι σε μονή ζώνη, τα επίπεδα προστασίας πρέπει να είναι τουλάχιστον 2 σε κάθε πιθανό σενάριο διάρρηξης. Να βάλεις μαγνητικές παγίδες εσωτερικά στα τζαμιλίκια. Δύσκολο φαίνεται αρχικά, αλλά άμα πιέσεις το μυαλό σου, θα βρεις τρόπο να περάσεις τις καλωδιώσεις διακριτικά.



Καλησπέρα! Εγώ σκεφτόμουν εξ αρχής για μπαριέρες π.χ. 50-60cm με τουλάχιστον 2 (ή 4 ή 6 ή μπλαμπλα) δέσμες και όχι μονά beams μικρά. Επίσης, περίπτωση να περάσει από κάτω -νομίζω πως- δεν υφίσταται, αφού τα παντζούρια ανοίγουν προς τα έξω και με το που ανοίξουν έστω και 2 φύλλα (είναι 4φυλλα τα παντζούρια) θα κοπεί η δέσμη και θα δώσει συναγερμό). Επίσης, έχω σκεφτεί και 3-4 ρανταράκια μέσα. Το πρόβλημά μου αφορά τις επαφές (και το βίδωμα κλπ. αλλά και τις καλωδιώσεις) καθώς το σπίτι είναι όλο πέτρινο με ξύλινο ταβάνι και θα είναι πολύ άσχημο. Θα μου πείτε βέβαια, ότι και οι μπάρες χρειάζονται καλώδια. Γι'αυτό και γω σκέφτηκα να τα περάσω εξωτερικά (και να μου τα κόψουν, τερματικές αντιστάσεις θα έχω σε κάθε beam μέσα) οπότε δε με νοιάζει. Για εξωτερικά ραντάρ το σκεφτόμουν κι εγώ, αλλά το πόσο που απαιτείται -έστω και για 4-5 ραντάρ- είναι αρκετά ψηλό για να το καλύψει η τσέπη μου.

Περιμένω τις απόψεις σας!

----------


## picdev

> Καλησπέρα! Εγώ σκεφτόμουν εξ αρχής για μπαριέρες π.χ. 50-60cm με τουλάχιστον 2 (ή 4 ή 6 ή μπλαμπλα) δέσμες και όχι μονά beams μικρά. Επίσης, περίπτωση να περάσει από κάτω -νομίζω πως- δεν υφίσταται, αφού τα παντζούρια ανοίγουν προς τα έξω και με το που ανοίξουν έστω και 2 φύλλα (είναι 4φυλλα τα παντζούρια) θα κοπεί η δέσμη και θα δώσει συναγερμό). Επίσης, έχω σκεφτεί και 3-4 ρανταράκια μέσα. Το πρόβλημά μου αφορά τις επαφές (και το βίδωμα κλπ. αλλά και τις καλωδιώσεις) καθώς το σπίτι είναι όλο πέτρινο με ξύλινο ταβάνι και θα είναι πολύ άσχημο. Θα μου πείτε βέβαια, ότι και οι μπάρες χρειάζονται καλώδια. Γι'αυτό και γω σκέφτηκα να τα περάσω εξωτερικά (και να μου τα κόψουν, τερματικές αντιστάσεις θα έχω σε κάθε beam μέσα) οπότε δε με νοιάζει. Για εξωτερικά ραντάρ το σκεφτόμουν κι εγώ, αλλά το πόσο που απαιτείται -έστω και για 4-5 ραντάρ- είναι αρκετά ψηλό για να το καλύψει η τσέπη μου.
> 
> Περιμένω τις απόψεις σας!



υπάρχουν φτηνά επώνυμα ραντάρ εσωτερικά, ας γράψεις κάποιος που τα έχει βάλει τη γνώμη του
http://www.emimikos.gr/shop/product....oductid=23222#
http://www.my-store.gr/default.aspx?p=11&id=REFLEX

κατα τη γνώμη να βάλεις εσωτερικές καλωδιώσεις με μικρό καναλάκι,
όσο για τις ακτίνες αν τις έβαζες πάνω κάτω αντί για δεξιά αριστερά , μήπως θα ήταν καλύτερα  ωστέ να μειωθεί το κόστος?
αν φυσικά το πάνω κάτω, είναι μικρότερο απο το δεξιά αριστερά

----------


## turist

Τα Visonic είναι πολύ καλά.

----------


## androuts

> υπάρχουν φτηνά επώνυμα ραντάρ εσωτερικά, ας γράψεις κάποιος που τα έχει βάλει τη γνώμη του
> http://www.emimikos.gr/shop/product....oductid=23222#
> http://www.my-store.gr/default.aspx?p=11&id=REFLEX
> 
> κατα τη γνώμη να βάλεις εσωτερικές καλωδιώσεις με μικρό καναλάκι,
> όσο για τις ακτίνες αν τις έβαζες πάνω κάτω αντί για δεξιά αριστερά , μήπως θα ήταν καλύτερα  ωστέ να μειωθεί το κόστος?
> αν φυσικά το πάνω κάτω, είναι μικρότερο απο το δεξιά αριστερά



Το σκέφτηκα το "πάνω κάτω", αλλά κατ'αρχήν, όπου και να βάλω το κάτω μέρος της μπάρας, δε θα μπορεί να κλείσει το πατζούρι. Επίσης, με το παραμικρό πάτημα, θα μπορεί να σπάσει και γενικότερα δε βολεύει και τόσο πολύ όσο το οριζόντιο. Άλλωστε, σκέφτομαι πως και σε οριζόντιο δε με ενδιαφέρει να έχει πολλές μπάρες ή να είναι 1-1,5m. Από τη στιγμή που το πατζούρι είναι έτσι, και ελάχιστα να ανοίξει θα προεξέχει έστω και λίγο και θα κόψει τις δέσμες. Οπότε, δεν τίθεται θέμα παραβίασης. Με μία μπαρα 40-50εκατοστών από το πάτωμα προς τα πάνω είμαι καλυμένος. Για μπάρες, σκέφτομαι τις ανώνυμες (κινέζικες :Wink:  της tele ή αν καταφέρω να παραγγείλω καμιά Optex ή Aleph σε πολύ καλή τιμή.
Για ραντάρ και γω είμαι υπέρ των Visonic. Φαίνονται αξιόπιστα και ιδιαίτερα οικονομικά. Δεν υπάρχει σε τίμη κάτι καλύτερο από αυτά, εκτός από τα Roiscok, που δε μου γεμίζουν το μάτι.
Επίσης για να βάλω όλες τις περιμετρικές ζώνες "άμεσες", σκέφτηκα να βάλω και τηλεχειρισμό. Νομίζω πως ο τηλεχειρισμός της Roiscok με καλύπτει απόλυτα, αφού δεν έχει κάτι εξειδικευμένο πάνω του, παρά μόνο δύο επαφές on/off (μία για κλείδωμα/ξεκλείδωμα και μία για πανικό). Θα την βάλω και μέσα στη σειρήνα που έχει οπτική επαφή με το Parking και όπως έρχομαι θα απασφαλίζω το συναγερμό. (Φτηνή και -πιστεύω- καλή λύση. Σύνολο; 9 ο δέκτης και 9 το τηλεκοντρόλ=18 ευρώ. Και πες άλλο 1 τηλεκοντρόλ για πάν ενδεχόμενο=27Ε). 
Για σειρήνες σκέφτομαι μία BS-1 αυθεντική (γιατί όχι Mars-250; δεν ξέρω..γιατί δε μου γεμίζει το μάτι, όπως διάφορα άλλα αξεσουάρ) και μία Mars 550 της Tele σαν δεύτερη (έχει και ενσωματωμένη μπαταρία και γενικώς θα είναι μόνο για backup. Και να μου τη σπάσουν, 35ευρώ είναι αυτά χωρίς έξοδα συντήρησης για μπαταρία, σιγά)!

Σας ακούω :Smile: 
*
Και μιας και βρίσκομαι σε φάση αναζήτησης πίνακα, αν έχετε κάτι να προτείνετε, προτείνετέ το ελεύθερα*

----------


## androuts

Και κάτι άλλο για τα εσωτερικά ραντάρ: μίλαγα τις προάλλες με το φίλτατο jomor και μου είπε ότι έχει radar της Honeywell. Με ένα μικρό ψάξιμο, διαπίστωσα πως στην Ελλάδα τα φέρνει μόνο ο Ζαριφόπουλος (προφανώς για δική του χρήση). Έψαξα έτσι στο αγγλικό amazon (το οποίο όλο και πιο πολύ με εντυπωσιάζει, παρήγγειλα κάτι αυτή την Κυριακή το βράδυ και μου ήρθε σήμερα το πρωί στις 11:00) και βρήκα αυτά.

----------


## turist

Honeywell φέρνει η Automatic Alarm Systems αντιπρόσωπος είναι.

----------


## geo_ef

Το GSM Roiscok x-1103 το τοποθέτησα σε πίνακα Roiscok 208 για να μου λύσει το πρόβλημα της τηλεφωνίας της Hol γιατί είναι σε VoiP και με μία κάρτα sim της Cosmote λύθηκε το πρόβλημα, το κινεζάκι με 70 Ευρώ κάνει την δουλειά του, έχει και κομψή εμφάνιση!.(Σταυριανός)
Επίσης, όσον αφορά τον τηλεχειρισμό της Roiscok AT 201, τον έχω βάλει στον ίδιο πίνακα, δουλεύει άψογα, ενεργοποιεί και απενεργοποιεί τον συναγερμό σχεδόν από 15-20 μέτρα μακρυά 
αλλά θα πρέπει να υπολογίσεις ότι θα σου *πάρει δύο ζώνες*μία ζώνη για ενεργοποίηση / απενεργοποίηση (switch on-off)  και μία ζώνη για τον πανικό (alarm).(Μιμίκος)

----------


## jomor

τον πανικό δεν μπορεις να τον συνδέσεις σε σειρά με μια υπάρχουσα άμεση ζώνη ?

----------


## stinger

> Το GSM Roiscok x-1103 το τοποθέτησα σε πίνακα Roiscok 208 για να μου λύσει το πρόβλημα της τηλεφωνίας της Hol γιατί είναι σε VoiP και με μία κάρτα sim της Cosmote λύθηκε το πρόβλημα, το κινεζάκι με 70 Ευρώ κάνει την δουλειά του, έχει και κομψή εμφάνιση!.(Σταυριανός)
> (Μιμίκος)



http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/NEW-Fixed-...item415fd54f94

35 ευρω απο ebay με δωρεαν μεταφορικα και ειναι ακριβως το ιδιο...

----------


## jomor

υπόψην αν σας βγάλει το gsm θόρυβο στην γραμμή (ακουγεται σαν ζζζζζζζζ στο background) είναι απο το τροφοδοτικό του. με ένα άλλο φθηνό regulated τροφοδοτικό των 3-4 ευρώ ο θόρυβος εξαφανίζεται.

----------


## stinger

εγω οταν το πηρα απο εξωτερικο ημουν λιγο επιφυλακτικος στο τι θα μου στειλουν κι αν δουλευε αλλα ειναι το ιδιο ακριβως gsm και ιδια μαρκα και δουλευει μια χαρα χωρις θορυβο..εχω παρει συνολικα 4 απο ebay χωρις κανενα προβλημα

----------


## picdev

> υπόψην αν σας βγάλει το gsm θόρυβο στην γραμμή (ακουγεται σαν ζζζζζζζζ στο background) είναι απο το τροφοδοτικό του. με ένα άλλο φθηνό regulated τροφοδοτικό των 3-4 ευρώ ο θόρυβος εξαφανίζεται.



όταν λές regulated ?

----------


## jomor

με ισχυρη απορριψη κυμάτωσης. Υπάρχουν κάμποσοι τρόποι για regulation με τρανζιστορ ή με τα συνηθισμένα regulators 78xx ή τα ρυθμιζόμενα LM317. Με μια απλή ανόρθωση και πυκνωτή εξομάλυνσης δεν κανεις τίποτα, μπορει η τάση να εξομαλύνεται σε μεγάλο βαθμό αλλά ενα μικρό ripple πάντα μενει και περνάει στο κύκλωμα που τροφοδοτείται, κι αν αυτό έχει να κάνει με ήχο, άντε γεια. Το μεγαλύτερο στοίχημα στο audio άλλωστε είναι η σοφιστικέ τροφοδοσία. Αλλά ενα βασικό regulation με τα κλασικά τσιπακια ειναι must και πάμφθηνο.

----------


## picdev

μα το τροφοδοτικό του δεν είναι regulated? είναι παλμοτροφοδοτικό?

----------


## jomor

κατ αρχάς δεν μιλάω για το συγκεκριμένο gsm gateway αλλα γενικά. Το συγκεκριμένο προφανώς εφόσον ο stinger εχει 4 κομμάτια χωρίς πρόβλημα, δεν έχει τέτοιο θέμα. εμενα μου εχει τυχει με αλλο μοντέλο της etros. το ανέφερα μην τυχόν τυχει σε κάποιον, να δοκιμάσει και με ένα άλλο τροφοδοτικό πριν το απορρίψει. 

το παλμοτροφοδοτικό δεν εχει να κάνει με την μέθοδο εξομάλυνσης, στα παλμοτροφοδοτικά χρησιμοποιείται υψίσυχνο σήμα για να μπορεσει να πετύχει μικρότερο μέγεθος μετασχηματιστή, η εξομάλυνση είναι στο αμέσως επόμενο στάδιο, μετά τον μετασχηματισμό της τάσης. Αν θα είναι απλή η regulated, ειναι θέμα επιλογής του σχεδιαστη, ανάλογα την εφαρμογή.

----------


## androuts

> http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/NEW-Fixed-...item415fd54f94
> 
> 35 ευρω απο ebay με δωρεαν μεταφορικα και ειναι ακριβως το ιδιο...



http://www.ebay.de/itm/GSM-Gateway-A...ht_2544wt_1344 Και αυτός εδώ τα δίνει κοψοχρονιά! 37 ευρώ! (αυτό που έστειλες έχει γύρω στα 40ε με το συνάλλαγμα, σιγά τη διαφορά).

Σε ό,τι αφορά τον τηλεχειρισμό, είστε υπέρ; Τεχνικός της Sigma μου είπε κάτι πολύ σοφό, που δε θα μπορούσα να το σκεφτώ. Μου είπε ότι _όποιας εταιρίας τηλεχειρισμό και να βάλω, να τον βάλω μέσα στη σειρήνα για να ενισχύσω την εμβέλειά του (!).
_
@turist, τα συστήματα της Honeywell τα ξέρεις καθόλου; Έχω ακούσει πολύ καλά λόγια (ειδικά για τα -πρώην- Ademco...). Έχεις να μου πεις και κάποια ενδεικτική τελείως τιμή για να κάνω κάποια πρόχειρη σύγκριση με τα Sigma;

----------


## jomor

> @turist, τα συστήματα της Honeywell τα ξέρεις καθόλου; Έχω ακούσει πολύ καλά λόγια (ειδικά για τα -πρώην- Ademco...). Έχεις να μου πεις και κάποια ενδεικτική τελείως τιμή για να κάνω κάποια πρόχειρη σύγκριση με τα Sigma;



άμα δεις κι αυτό θα σου αρέσουν ακόμα περισσότερο:

http://www.e-fireandsecurity.co.uk/a...d/p705#tdesc_1

( από τον οποίο κάτι λείπει βέβαια..)

----------


## ggr

> http://www.ebay.de/itm/GSM-Gateway-A...ht_2544wt_1344 Και αυτός εδώ τα δίνει κοψοχρονιά! 37 ευρώ! (αυτό που έστειλες έχει γύρω στα 40ε με το συνάλλαγμα, σιγά τη διαφορά).
> 
> Σε ό,τι αφορά τον τηλεχειρισμό, είστε υπέρ; Τεχνικός της Sigma μου είπε κάτι πολύ σοφό, που δε θα μπορούσα να το σκεφτώ. Μου είπε ότι _όποιας εταιρίας τηλεχειρισμό και να βάλω, να τον βάλω μέσα στη σειρήνα για να ενισχύσω την εμβέλειά του (!).
> _
> @turist, τα συστήματα της Honeywell τα ξέρεις καθόλου; Έχω ακούσει πολύ καλά λόγια (ειδικά για τα -πρώην- Ademco...). Έχεις να μου πεις και κάποια ενδεικτική τελείως τιμή για να κάνω κάποια πρόχειρη σύγκριση με τα Sigma;



Για τον τηλεχειρισμο, θα σου ελεγα καλυτερα να επιλεξεις πληκτρολογιο RFID με proximity card, πιο αξιοπιστο απο το τηλεχειριστηριο χωρις βλαβες ( επαφες μπουτον κτλ) και αναγκη αλλαγης μπαταριων οπως στα τηλεχειριστηρια.
Οσο αφορα την τοποθετηση δεκτη στην σειρηνα, αυτο που θελει προσοχη ειναι η καλη κατασκευη του δεκτη σε θεματα στεγανοτητας για να μπορει να ανταπεξελθει σε  συνθηκες εξωτερικου χωρου, υγρασια κτλ.

----------


## jomor

> Οσο αφορα την τοποθετηση δεκτη στην σειρηνα, αυτο που θελει προσοχη ειναι η καλη κατασκευη του δεκτη σε θεματα στεγανοτητας για να μπορει να ανταπεξελθει σε  συνθηκες εξωτερικου χωρου, υγρασια κτλ.



αυτό όμως πώς μπορει να το καταλάβει καποιος, πχ ο δεκτης της roiscok (που ειναι και πολύ προσιτός) είναι σκέτη πλακέτα, υπάρχει πχ κάποιος που να ειναι σε κουτάκι ή να γνωρίζουμε ότι ειναι "σκυλί" ?

----------


## ggr

Απο τα τεχνικα του χαρακτηριστικα (IP rating) μπορεις να δεις αν ειναι ανθεκτικος στην υγρασια, εννοειται πως πρεπει να ειναι σε κουτι και οχι σκετη πλακετα γιατι τοτε θα πρεπει να ψεκαστει με σπρει πλαστικοποιησης ωστε να αποκτησει μια στοιχειωδη αντοχη στην υγρασια. Δεν εχω να σου προτεινω κατι συγκεκριμενο γιατι δεν εχω ψαξει την συγκεκριμενη περιπτωση.

----------


## jomor

πλαστικοποίηση ε, χμ... μηπως αυτό έβρισκε εφαρμογή και στην πλακέτα της σειρηνας μας ή δεν έχουν ανάγκη οι σειρήνες? (έχει φοβηθεί το μάτι μου)

----------


## ggr

Αλλωστε και η πλακετα της venus ειναι ηδη 
 περασμενη με σπρει πλαστικοποιησης

----------


## turist

Γίνετε επικάλυψη των πλακετών (όσων προϊόντων προβλέπετε η χρήση τους σε εξωτερικό περιβάλουν) με υγρό αδιαβροχοποίησης, τουλάχιστον στα αξιόλογα συστήματα.

----------


## geo_ef

Η πλακέτα του δέκτη τηλεχειρισμού της  Roiscok είναι σε μικρό παραλληλόγραμμο κουτί και οι οδηγίες λένε ότι καλό θα είναι για να έχει την μεγαλύτερη εμβέλεια θα πρέπει να είναι εκτός του κουτιού της κεντρικής μονάδας, λιγότερη θερμοκρασία, όχι επαγωγικά ρεύματα, ανάπτυξη κεραίας.

----------


## geo_ef

Ο τηλεχειρισμός της Roiscok AT 201, θέλει μία ζώνη για ενεργοποίηση / απενεργοποίηση (switch on-off) με χαρακτηρισμό θέσης 81 και μία ζώνη για τον πανικό (alarm), με χαρακτηρισμό θέσης 71 (σχετικό εγχειρίδιο).

----------


## androuts

Καλησπέρα σε όλους  :Biggrin: 

Κατέληξα σε μία τελική σύνθεση συστήματος, την οποία και σκοπεύω να προμηθευτώ άμεσα!

Η σύνθεση περιλαμβάνει τα παρακάτω (τιμές ενδεικτικές από Σταυριανό)

Πίνακας Sigma Apollo
103

Πληκτρολόγιο LCD
65

Ανιχνευτής κίνησης Detech SRL DT-820 (Υπέρυθρος & Μικροκυμάτων) με βάση στήριξης x1
29

Υπέρυθρος ανιχνευτής κίνησης Napco - 1510 x2 (2 x 10,9)
21,8

Μαγνητική επαφή SD-8561W x2 (2 x 1,55)
3,2

Μπαρίερα BMD-20 x6 (6 x 18,00)
108

Πλακέτα τηλεφωνητή VSM-02 (με αναγγελία ζώνης που έδωσε συναγερμό, αλλά χωρίς τηλεχειρισμό)
40,5

Εσωτερική σειρήνα PS-652 x2 (2 x 4,1)
8,2

Εξωτερική σειρήνα VENUS (απλή)
55

Εξωτερική σειρήνα MARS-550
32,2

Τηλεχειρισμός Roiscok πλακέτα AT-201R
8,8

Χειριστήριο πλακέτας τηλεχειρισμού Roiscok
8,8

Μπαταρία σειρήνας 2.2Α
10

Μπαταρία πίνακα 7,2Α
16

Καλώδιο συναγερμού καφέ (από Καυκά) 0,4χ22 - 100 μέτρα
~35

Καλώδιο συναγερμού λευκό (από Καυκά) 0,6χ22 - 100 μέτρα
20,7

*ΣΥΝΟΛΟ*
*565,20*



Πολλά βγήκαν, αλλά σκέφτομαι ότι θα τα διαθέσω μία φορά _για πολλά χρόνια_ και με _στόχο την ασφάλειά μας.
_
Καμία ένσταση;  :Huh:  :Smile:  (Παρακαλώ να είστε έως και καυστικοί εν ανάγκη, οποιοδήποτε σχόλιο και παρατήρηση δεκτά!)

(Ξέχασα και το GSM Gateway που θα προμηθευτώ από Ebay γύρω στα 35-40 ευρώ => τελικό σύνολο γύρω στα 595)

----------


## jomor

η 550 εχει μπαταρία 7,2V 500mAh, εκτός του ότι η χωρητικότητα είναι μικρή, όταν έρθει η ώρα της αντικατάστασης, ανταλλακτικό υπάρχει? λέω τώρα εγώ, προσωπικά θα προτιμούσα μια mars250, κλασική δοκιμασμένη λυση. και τα ρανταράκια γιατι δεν τα παιρνεις όλα pir+mw ?

----------


## androuts

> η 550 εχει μπαταρία 7,2V 500mAh, εκτός του ότι η χωρητικότητα είναι μικρή, όταν έρθει η ώρα της αντικατάστασης, ανταλλακτικό υπάρχει? λέω τώρα εγώ, προσωπικά θα προτιμούσα μια mars250, κλασική δοκιμασμένη λυση. και τα ρανταράκια γιατι δεν τα παιρνεις όλα pir+mw ?




Καλησπέρα!

Mars-250, ε; Η "κόπια" της BS-1 είναι, αν δεν κάνω λάθος. Έχεις δίκιο, μ'αρέσει πολύ και εμφανισιακά αυτή. Και απ' ό,τι βλέπω είναι ελάχιστη η διαφορά στην τελική τιμή, μαζί με τη μπαταρία. Καλή ιδέα!

Όσον αφορά στα ραντάρ, για εξοικονόμηση κόστους δεν παίρνω διπλής τεχνολογίας. Σκέφτομαι μόνο το ένα ραντάρ να είναι 2πλης τεχνολογίας, καθώς θα βρίσκεται πολύ κοντά σε 2 σώματα καλοριφέρ και σε τζάκι (τα οποία όταν λείπω _δεν είναι_ αναμμένα, αλλά για παν ενδεχόμενο το προέβλεψα έτσι). 
Επίσης, θα καλύψω με μπαριέρες _όλες_ τις πλευρές του σπιτιού και θα είναι ρυθμισμένες σε "άμεσες" ζώνες, έτσι ώστε πρώτ' απ' όλα να δίνουν συναγερμό, οι ζώνες τους και _μόνο εάν κάτι δε λειτουργήσει σωστά_ θα δοθεί συναγερμός από τα ραντάρ. Αν λέω κάτι λάθος ή αν δε λαμβάνω κάτι υπ' όψιν θα χαρώ να ακούσω τη γνώμη σου!  (Το συναγερμό θα τον απενεργοποιώ πριν καν ανοίξω την πόρτα του χώρου στάθμευσης με το τηλεχειριστήριο, του οποίου ο δέκτης θα βρίσκεται μέσα στη σειρήνα, δηλαδή γύρω στα 15 μέτρα με οπτική επαφή).

 :Smile:

----------


## jomor

ψαξε να μάθεις για τα ρανταρ που σε ενδιαφέρουν αν ειναι επιρρεπη σε ψευδοσυναγερμούς ή όχι, καλύτερα καθόλου ρανταρ, παρά κακό ραντάρ (δεν εχω εμπειρια απο τα συγκεκριμένα, γενικά το λεω, μπορει να ειναι άριστα). Πόσο γλυτώνεις δηλαδη, 20 ευρώ? μπροστα στα 600 δεν ειναι τραγικό, βάλε ενα ραντάρ λιγότερο που λεει ο λόγος. Επίσης επιμένω ότι πρέπει να βάλεις και τις μαγνητικές παγίδες και στα υπολοιπα πορτοπαράθυρα, το κόστος ειναι πολύ χαμηλό και εινια μια επι πλεον προστασία. τα εσωτερικά ρανταρ, θα δώσουν συναγερμό όταν ήδη είναι αργά, δηλαδή ήδη θα ειναι μέσα ο εισβολέας, οπότε αφού μπήκε που μπήκε, γιατί να φύγει άπραγος.. Επισης θα πρέπει να το σχεδιάσεις έτσι ώστε να μην  βασίζεσαι απολειστικά στον τηλεχειρισμό, θα πρέπει να εχεις ενα path ως το πληκτρολόγιο με χρονοκαθυστέρηση ώστε αν για καποιο λόγο δεν δουλευει ο τηλεχειρισμός, να μπορεις να χειρίζεσαι με τον κλασικό τρόπο. εκτος αν τριγυρω ειναι ερημιά και δεν τρεχει τιποτα, αλλά αν εχει τριγυρω σπιτια και γυρισεις αργα την νυχτα και εχεις μεινει απο τηλεχειρισμό, τοτε θες εναλλακτική. δεν ξέρω πώς ειναι η διάταξη στο σπιτι, αλλά είναι θέμα, κάποια αντιστοιχη λύση προσπαθώ να σκεφτώ και για το εξοχικό του πατέρα μου. από την μια θελω αμεση ενεργοποιηση αν μπει καποιος στο οικοπεδο, απο την αλλη θα πρεπει να μπορεις να απενεργοποιησεις και απο το πληκτρολόγιο.. ισως μια λύση θα ηταν ενα δευτερο πληκτρολόγιο σε μια εξωτερική αποθηκούλα αν υπάρχιε κοντα στην γκαραζόπορτα για παράδειγμα.. θελει λιγη σκέψη, η κάθε περίπτωση ειναι ξεχωριστή.

----------


## androuts

Καλησπέρα, έχεις απόλυτο δίκιο σε όλα τα λεγόμενά σου και ευχαριστώ για το χρόνο σου!


Κατ'αρχήν, λίγο που έψαξα για τα ραντάρ της Napco είδα ότι είναι αξιόπιστα. Δεν έψαξα λεπτομερώς για το μοντέλο που θέλω, αλλά γενικά είδα πως είναι αμερικάνικης προέλευσης (ίσως και κατασκευής) και έχουν καλή "φήμη" στο χώρο.Δεύτερον, αυτό για τις μαγνητικές το θεωρούσα αρκετά δύσκολο, αλλά ξέχασα κάτι βασικό! Από τη στιγμή που αποφάσισα ότι θα περάσω τουλάχιστον 2 καλώδια προς τα έξω για κάθε ζευγάρι receiver/transmitter μπαρίερας, μπορώ άνετα να περάσω (σε αρκετά, αν όχι σε όλα) τα παράθυρα/πόρτες και μία μαγνητική επαφή, στην οποία θα βάλω και 2η αντιστασούλα για να διπλασιάσω τη ζώνη ή απλά θα βάλω beam και παγίδα στην ίδια ζώνη.Τα κοντινότερα σπίτια, βρίσκονται σε ακτίνα ~400-450 μέτρων από το σπίτι μου και συνεπώς δεν έχω κανένα θέμα με το να μη λειτουργήσει κάποια φορά ο τηλεχειρισμός. Δόξα τω θεώ, πληκτρολόγιο έχω, όποτε και να συμβεί κάτι, θα απενεργοποιήσω το συναγερμό εντός ολίγων λεπτών.
Φιλικα,
Αντρεας

----------


## jomor

> Καλησπέρα, έχεις απόλυτο δίκιο σε όλα τα λεγόμενά σου και ευχαριστώ για το χρόνο σου!
> 
> 
> Δεύτερον, αυτό για τις μαγνητικές το θεωρούσα αρκετά δύσκολο, αλλά ξέχασα κάτι βασικό! Από τη στιγμή που αποφάσισα ότι θα περάσω τουλάχιστον 2 καλώδια προς τα έξω για κάθε ζευγάρι receiver/transmitter μπαρίερας, μπορώ άνετα να περάσω (σε αρκετά, αν όχι σε όλα) τα παράθυρα/πόρτες και μία μαγνητική επαφή, στην οποία θα βάλω και 2η αντιστασούλα για να διπλασιάσω τη ζώνη ή απλά θα βάλω beam και παγίδα στην ίδια ζώνη.



μην βάλεις στην ίδια ζώνη μαγνητικές και beam. Πρέπει να εχεις πάντα στο μυαλό σου και το troubleshooting. Αν η ζώνη αυτή σου δίνει ψευδοσυναγερμούς, δεν θα ξέρεις από ποιον αισθητήρα είναι. Καλό ειναι να μην μπλέκεις κατηγορίες αισθητήρων στην ίδια ζώνη, για να βγαζεις πιο γρήγορα συμπεράσματα στην περιπτωση παραβίασης ή ψευδοσυναγερμού. Πχ στο σπιτι μου εχω σε ξεχωριστή ζώνη τα πορτοπαραθυρα του εμπρος μπαλκονιού απο αυτά του πίσω. Και ξεχωριστή ζώνη για τα beams του εμπρος μπαλκονιού από τα beams του πίσω. Ξεχωριστή ζώνη για το radar της κουζίνας από το ραντάρ του σαλονιού. Αφου είχα ζώνες περισευούμενες, μοίρασα τους αισθητήρες σε αυτές για να ξερω ακριβώς ποιος αισθητήρας εχει δώσει συναγερμό. Και ονομάζεις και τις ζώνες σου αντιστοιχα πχ "ρανταρ καθιστικου" οποτε δεν χρειάζεται να θυμασαι καν τι εχεις συνδέσει σε κάθε ζώνη. Αργότερα αν χρειαστεί να προσθέσεις κι αλλα, εχεις και τον διπλασιασμό. Αυτό που μπορεις να κάνεις, ειναι αντί για 4άρι καλώδιο, να περάσεις 6άρι (6 x 0.22) και τα δυο εξτρα καλώδια να τα στειλεις στην μαγνητική παγίδα. Την μεθοδο αυτή την εφαρμοσα στο σπιτι του πατέρα μου και αποδείχτηκε πολύ πρακτική, μειωνεις το αριθμό καλωδίων που καταλήγουν στον πινακα σημαντικά. Στα σημεία που θα κάνεις διακλάδωση (που θα βγάλεις τους δυο αγωγούς εκτός καλωδίου για να πανε στην μαγνητική παγίδα), θα εχεις απο πριν περάσει θερμοσυστελλόμενο μακαρόνι στο χρώμα του  καλωδίου και θα είσαι κομπλέ. Ενα σημαντικό κομάτι στον σχεδιασμό, πέρα απο το που θα μπει ο καθε αισθητήρας, ειναι και η διάταξη της καλωδίωσης, που αν γινει καλή μπορει να σου κάνει την ζωή πιο ευκολη και στην τοποθέτηση και αργότερα στην χρήση.

----------


## androuts

Καλησπέρα μετά από καιρό!

Επανέρχομαι με καινούργιο πλάνο ζωνών-περιφερειακών, καθώς μετά από συμβουλή αποφάσισα και την τοποθέτηση κάποιων επαφών.

1) Επαφές ισογείου
2) Επαφές ορόφου
3) MW+PIR χωλ
4) MW+PIR σαλόνι-κουζίνα
5) MW+PIR κρεβατοκάμαρες
6) MW+PIR αποθήκη 
7) Προστασία σειρήνας
 :Cool:  Τηλεχειρισμός
9) Barrier #1
10) Barrier #2
11) Barrier #3
12) Barrier #4
13) Barrier #5
14) Barrier #6

Διευκρινίσεις
Ζώνη με καθυστέρηση δε θα έχω, γιατί θέλω να έχω όλες τις μπαριέρες σε *"άμεση ζώνη".*Και να μη λειτουργήσει μία φορά ο τηλεχειρισμός, δε με πειράζει. Ο φίλτατος jomor με συμβούλεψε να τοποθετήσω κάποιο κρυφό "back-up" πληκτρολόγιο σε περίπτωση προβλήματος, αλλά δεν έχω θέμα καθώς οι γείτονες είναι ελάχιστοι και βρίσκονται μακριά. Οπότε, και να χτυπήσει συναγερμός, μέσα σε 5 λεπτά το πολύ θα τον έχω απενεργοποιήσεις.
Ερωτήσεις
Λόγω της δυσκολίας "περάσματος" (εγκατάστασης) καλωδίων από το ισόγειο (που θα τοποθετηθεί ο πίνακας) ως τον πάνω όροφο, υπάρχουν 2 εναλλακτικές για την τοποθέτησή τους. *α) Εξωτερικά του σπιτιού από αρκετά κρυφό σημείο κολλημένα με σιλικόνη και πιθανώς καλυμμένα με κανάλι* και *β) Θωρακισμένα καλώδια από τον κάτω πίνακα ηλεκτρικού προς τον πάνω* (εν ανάγκη περνάω μόνο τις ζώνες και τοποθετώ στον πάνω όροφο ένα τροφοδοτικό για τα ρεύματα των περιφερειακών). 
-> Συμφωνείτε με κάποια από τις παραπάνω 2 λύσεις; Έχετε δοκιμάσει κάτι παρόμοιο; Λέτε να αντιμετωπίσω πρόβλημα με τα σήματα αν τοποθετήσω ασθενή και ισχυρά ρεύματα στον πίνακα;Θα τοποθετήσω μία μπαριέρα ανά πλευρά-μπαλκόνι του σπιτιού (εκτός από 2 που είναι απολύτως απρόσιτες) και όχι ανά παράθυρο. Έχετε καμία ένσταση σχετικά με αυτό;Eυχαριστώ εκ των προτέρων!  :Smile:

----------


## σεατ

> Το σκέφτηκα το "πάνω κάτω", αλλά κατ'αρχήν, όπου και να βάλω το κάτω μέρος της μπάρας, δε θα μπορεί να κλείσει το πατζούρι. Επίσης, με το παραμικρό πάτημα, θα μπορεί να σπάσει και γενικότερα δε βολεύει και τόσο πολύ όσο το οριζόντιο. Άλλωστε, σκέφτομαι πως και σε οριζόντιο δε με ενδιαφέρει να έχει πολλές μπάρες ή να είναι 1-1,5m. Από τη στιγμή που το πατζούρι είναι έτσι, και ελάχιστα να ανοίξει θα προεξέχει έστω και λίγο και θα κόψει τις δέσμες. Οπότε, δεν τίθεται θέμα παραβίασης. Με μία μπαρα 40-50εκατοστών από το πάτωμα προς τα πάνω είμαι καλυμένος. Για μπάρες, σκέφτομαι τις ανώνυμες (κινέζικες της tele ή αν καταφέρω να παραγγείλω καμιά Optex ή Aleph σε πολύ καλή τιμή.
> Για ραντάρ και γω είμαι υπέρ των Visonic. Φαίνονται αξιόπιστα και ιδιαίτερα οικονομικά. Δεν υπάρχει σε τίμη κάτι καλύτερο από αυτά, εκτός από τα Roiscok, που δε μου γεμίζουν το μάτι.
> Επίσης για να βάλω όλες τις περιμετρικές ζώνες "άμεσες", σκέφτηκα να βάλω και τηλεχειρισμό. Νομίζω πως ο τηλεχειρισμός της Roiscok με καλύπτει απόλυτα, αφού δεν έχει κάτι εξειδικευμένο πάνω του, παρά μόνο δύο επαφές on/off (μία για κλείδωμα/ξεκλείδωμα και μία για πανικό). Θα την βάλω και μέσα στη σειρήνα που έχει οπτική επαφή με το Parking και όπως έρχομαι θα απασφαλίζω το συναγερμό. (Φτηνή και -πιστεύω- καλή λύση. Σύνολο; 9 ο δέκτης και 9 το τηλεκοντρόλ=18 ευρώ. Και πες άλλο 1 τηλεκοντρόλ για πάν ενδεχόμενο=27Ε). 
> Για σειρήνες σκέφτομαι μία BS-1 αυθεντική (γιατί όχι Mars-250; δεν ξέρω..γιατί δε μου γεμίζει το μάτι, όπως διάφορα άλλα αξεσουάρ) και μία Mars 550 της Tele σαν δεύτερη (έχει και ενσωματωμένη μπαταρία και γενικώς θα είναι μόνο για backup. Και να μου τη σπάσουν, 35ευρώ είναι αυτά χωρίς έξοδα συντήρησης για μπαταρία, σιγά)!
> 
> Σας ακούω
> *
> Και μιας και βρίσκομαι σε φάση αναζήτησης πίνακα, αν έχετε κάτι να προτείνετε, προτείνετέ το ελεύθερα*



δες και τους τεξεκομ εινε αξιοπιστοι και σχετικα σε καλη τιμη!!!!

----------


## σεατ

εχω βαλει τεξεκομ βεριτας απο το 2005 κανενα προβλημα ως τωρα.εκτος απο 2 φορες το καλοκαιρι που κτυπησε χωρις αιτια μετα καταλαβα πως πρεπει να κανω τα ρανταρ ρεφλεξ πιο αναισθητα αλλα και διπλης τεχνολογιας να βαζα θα λυνοταν το προβλημα.εγω τον περασα και ειμε ευχαριστημενος.                                                                                                             εχω :1)κεντρικη μοναδα τεξεκομ-βεριτας R8    5)ρανταρ ρεφλεξ μονης τεχνολογιας 1)μαγνητακι στην θωρακισμενη        1)εσωτερικη σειρηνα    1)τηλεφωνιτη sd-1    1)κανονικη εξωτερικη σειρηνα 3i internasional security   1)ψευτοκουτι απο εξωτερικη σειρηνα s-125 στο μπροστα μπαλκονι με πατεντα λεντακια να αναβοσβηνουν 1)ψευτοκουτι απο εξωτ.σειρ.s-125 στο πισω μπαλκονι με πατεν.λεντ.να αναβοσβ.     2)λειζερ μπιμς ΒΜD-60 στο πισω μπαλκονι   3)λειζερ στο μπρωστα μπαλκονι τα 2 εινε τις γκαρισσον τα LK-10H  kαι το 1   εινε BMD-60    και για τελος εβαλα και μια μπαριερα 2μετρα 10 ακτινων εξω στο κασωμα τις θωρακισμενης πορτας .....οποιος εινε μαγκας ας μπει!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!  !!!

----------


## jomor

> Λόγω της δυσκολίας "περάσματος" (εγκατάστασης) καλωδίων από το ισόγειο (που θα τοποθετηθεί ο πίνακας) ως τον πάνω όροφο, υπάρχουν 2 εναλλακτικές για την τοποθέτησή τους. *α) Εξωτερικά του σπιτιού από αρκετά κρυφό σημείο κολλημένα με σιλικόνη και πιθανώς καλυμμένα με κανάλι* και *β) Θωρακισμένα καλώδια από τον κάτω πίνακα ηλεκτρικού προς τον πάνω* (εν ανάγκη περνάω μόνο τις ζώνες και τοποθετώ στον πάνω όροφο ένα τροφοδοτικό για τα ρεύματα των περιφερειακών). 
> -> Συμφωνείτε με κάποια από τις παραπάνω 2 λύσεις; Έχετε δοκιμάσει κάτι παρόμοιο; Λέτε να αντιμετωπίσω πρόβλημα με τα σήματα αν τοποθετήσω ασθενή και ισχυρά ρεύματα στον πίνακα;Θα τοποθετήσω μία μπαριέρα ανά πλευρά-μπαλκόνι του σπιτιού (εκτός από 2 που είναι απολύτως απρόσιτες) και όχι ανά παράθυρο. Έχετε καμία ένσταση σχετικά με αυτό;



εγω στη θέση σου αντι να περάσω καναλάκι, θα έσκαβα τον σοβά εξωτερικά και θα έθαβα τα καλώδια μέσα. Μια ώρα δουλειά είναι, σκαβεις λουκάκι, περνάς καλώδια και στοκάρεις. Οταν στεγνώσει λίγο τριψιματάκι και βαψιμο. Και θα περναγα +1 καλώδιο καβάτζα. Αν δεν μπορεί να γίνει αυτο, τότε και μόνο τότε θα σκεφτόμουν να τα περάσω δίπλα στα ισχυρά, αν και αυτό δεν επιτρέπεται από τους κανονισμούς. Εφόσον θα είσαι θωρακισμένος, δε νομίζω να εχεις πρόβλημα. Να σου περάσει επαγωγικά κανένας θορυβος η μόνη περίπτωση που μπορώ να σκευτώ είναι κατά την έναρξη του ψυγείου αν η καλωδίωσή του ειναι κολλητά με τα καλώδιά σου αλλά και πάλι παιζεται.

----------


## androuts

Ευχαριστώ και τους δύο σας για τις απαντήσεις!





> εχω βαλει τεξεκομ βεριτας απο το 2005 κανενα προβλημα ως τωρα.εκτος απο 2 φορες το καλοκαιρι που κτυπησε χωρις αιτια μετα καταλαβα πως πρεπει να κανω τα ρανταρ ρεφλεξ πιο αναισθητα αλλα και διπλης τεχνολογιας να βαζα θα λυνοταν το προβλημα.εγω τον περασα και ειμε ευχαριστημενος. εχω :1)κεντρικη μοναδα τεξεκομ-βεριτας R8 5)ρανταρ ρεφλεξ μονης τεχνολογιας 1)μαγνητακι στην θωρακισμενη 1)εσωτερικη σειρηνα 1)τηλεφωνιτη sd-1 1)κανονικη εξωτερικη σειρηνα 3i internasional security 1)ψευτοκουτι απο εξωτερικη σειρηνα s-125 στο μπροστα μπαλκονι με πατεντα λεντακια να αναβοσβηνουν 1)ψευτοκουτι απο εξωτ.σειρ.s-125 στο πισω μπαλκονι με πατεν.λεντ.να αναβοσβ. 2)λειζερ μπιμς ΒΜD-60 στο πισω μπαλκονι 3)λειζερ στο μπρωστα μπαλκονι τα 2 εινε τις γκαρισσον τα LK-10H kαι το 1 εινε BMD-60 και για τελος εβαλα και μια μπαριερα 2μετρα 10 ακτινων εξω στο κασωμα τις θωρακισμενης πορτας .....οποιος εινε μαγκας ας μπει!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! !!!



Από που αγόρασες το συναγερμό και πόσο σου ήρθε περίπου με μπαταρία, πληκτρολόγιο και τροφοδοτικό; 
Κι επίσης... με τα BMD-60 είσαι ικανοποιημένος; Σου έχουν δημιουργήσει ποτέ πρόβλημά είτε με τον ήλιο είτε με κάτι άλλο;
 :Smile: 





> εγω στη θέση σου αντι να περάσω καναλάκι, θα έσκαβα τον σοβά εξωτερικά και θα έθαβα τα καλώδια μέσα. Μια ώρα δουλειά είναι, σκαβεις λουκάκι, περνάς καλώδια και στοκάρεις. Οταν στεγνώσει λίγο τριψιματάκι και βαψιμο. Και θα περναγα +1 καλώδιο καβάτζα. Αν δεν μπορεί να γίνει αυτο, τότε και μόνο τότε θα σκεφτόμουν να τα περάσω δίπλα στα ισχυρά, αν και αυτό δεν επιτρέπεται από τους κανονισμούς. Εφόσον θα είσαι θωρακισμένος, δε νομίζω να εχεις πρόβλημα. Να σου περάσει επαγωγικά κανένας θορυβος η μόνη περίπτωση που μπορώ να σκευτώ είναι κατά την έναρξη του ψυγείου αν η καλωδίωσή του ειναι κολλητά με τα καλώδιά σου αλλά και πάλι παιζεται.



Δυστυχώς, το σπίτι είναι πέτρινο μέσα-έξω (υποθέτω ότι το έχω αναφέρει ξανά και γι'αυτό προτείνεις να σκάψω το σοβά και επίσης αυτός είναι ο λόγος που δεν υπάρχουν λούκια παρ'ότι είναι καινούργιο το σπίτι). Ως εκ τούτου φοβάμαι μην προκαλέσω καμία ζημιά στις πέτρες, κάτι που δε θα το ήθελα με τίποτα και γι'αυτό σκεφτόμουν σιλικόνη στο κομμάτι που τα καλώδια περνούν έξω από το σπίτι ++ έχει παραπάνω "μερεμέτι" αυτή η λύση δεδομένου ότι για να περάσουν τα καλώδια μέσα στο σπίτι, θα πρέπει να τρυπήσω την κάσα του παραθύρου και το σκελετό της σίτας (δεν είναι συρόμενη) με σχετικά μεγάλης διαμέτρου τρυπάνι για να περάσουν τα 7-8 καλώδια που θα θέλω (2 x 2 μπαριέρες, 1 x σειρήνα, 2 x ανιχνευτές κίνησης...). Παρ' όλ' αυτά διστάζω σχετικά να περάσω τα ρεύματα του συναγερμού από τον πίνακα του ηλεκτρικού.

----------


## σεατ

> Ευχαριστώ και τους δύο σας για τις απαντήσεις!
> 
> 
> 
> Από που αγόρασες το συναγερμό και πόσο σου ήρθε περίπου με μπαταρία, πληκτρολόγιο και τροφοδοτικό; 
> Κι επίσης... με τα BMD-60 είσαι ικανοποιημένος; Σου έχουν δημιουργήσει ποτέ πρόβλημά είτε με τον ήλιο είτε με κάτι άλλο;
> 
> 
> 
> ...



 τον πηρα 150 ευρω κομπλε με πληκτρολογιο-μετασχ.  -η μπαταρια εινε εξτρα . απο τα κεντρικα τις τεξεκομ στην θεσσαλονικη. η μπαταριες τωρα εχουν 25 ευρω και η 2 .τωρα των βρισκεις και στα 124ευρω απο www.elektronic.gr τα bmd-60 ως τωρα εινε μια χαρα και φθηνα 19,5 το ενα .αν ξερει κανεις που τα χει καιρο να πει να ξερουμε.αν εινε δυσκολο να περαστουν καλωδια βαλε υβριδικο κεντρο δηλ.και ενσυρματο-και ασυρματο φυσικα το κοστος ανεβαινει  το σπιτι  σε ποια περιοχη εινε;

----------


## σεατ

> Καλησπέρα μετά από καιρό!
> 
> Επανέρχομαι με καινούργιο πλάνο ζωνών-περιφερειακών, καθώς μετά από συμβουλή αποφάσισα και την τοποθέτηση κάποιων επαφών.
> 
> 1) Επαφές ισογείου
> 2) Επαφές ορόφου
> 3) MW+PIR χωλ
> 4) MW+PIR σαλόνι-κουζίνα
> 5) MW+PIR κρεβατοκάμαρες
> ...



βρηκες μαρκες-τιμες για αυτα που θες; κανε ενα σχεδιαγραμμα του σπιτιου να δουμε πως εινε στο περιπου για περισσοτερη βοηθεια

----------


## jomor

νομίζω ο Texecom R8 δεν έχει τηλεφωνητή

----------


## thomasdriver

πλακετα συναγερμου 5 ζωνων...3 ΝC  2 NO η μια με χρονοκαθυστερηση.πληκτρολογιο 4 κωδικων, και τροφοδοτικο με αυτοματισμο φορτισης μπαταριας.Ολα κατασκευη δικια μου μετα απο πολυ κοπο και χρονο. λειτουργει αψογα .μου λειπει πλεον ο τηλεφωνητης...εδω χρειαζομαι την βοηθεια σας.Photo-0083.jpgPhoto-0084.jpgPhoto-0085.jpgPhoto-0082.jpg

----------


## turist

Καλύτερα άνοιξε ένα νέο θέμα και κάνε μας μια παρουσίαση της κατασκευής, μη χαλάτε το θέμα του άλλου.

----------

SRF (28-02-12)

----------


## laskos systems

γεια στην παρεα τα gsmποσο καιρο ειναι στημενα και δουλευουν?
γιατι αυτα που περνω εγω ειναι πολυ ακριβα
αυτα που λες ειναι τσαμπα



φιλικα

----------


## σεατ

> νομίζω ο Texecom R8 δεν έχει τηλεφωνητή



 δεν ειπα γω οτι εχει βαζεις εσυ οποιον θες ειτε ενσυσματο ειτε με καρτα κινητου!  αλλα και τα 2 μεσα σε 20 δευτερολεπτα εινε νεκρα!!!!!

----------


## σεατ

> νομίζω ο Texecom R8 δεν έχει τηλεφωνητή



 ο πρεμιερ 8-16 νομιζω εχει

----------


## σεατ

> Τα Visonic είναι πολύ καλά.



και τα ρεφλεξ εινε πολυ καλα οπως και η νεα σειρα BOSCH Blue Line

----------


## σεατ

> Καλησπέρα μετά από καιρό!
> 
> Επανέρχομαι με καινούργιο πλάνο ζωνών-περιφερειακών, καθώς μετά από συμβουλή αποφάσισα και την τοποθέτηση κάποιων επαφών.
> 
> 1) Επαφές ισογείου
> 2) Επαφές ορόφου
> 3) MW+PIR χωλ
> 4) MW+PIR σαλόνι-κουζίνα
> 5) MW+PIR κρεβατοκάμαρες
> ...



γεια μπαριερες κοιτα στον www.e-anagnostou.gr
εχει καλες τιμες

----------


## androuts

Καλησπέρα! 



> βρηκες μαρκες-τιμες για αυτα που θες; κανε ενα σχεδιαγραμμα του σπιτιου να δουμε πως εινε στο περιπου για περισσοτερη βοηθεια



Η μάρκα στην οποία έχω καταλήξει είναι η Sigma Security και λίγο-πολύ οι τιμές της είναι γνωστές σε όλους. Η τιμή για πίνακα 8-16 ζωνών, πληκτρολόγιο lcd και τροφοδοτικό/τηλεφωνητή/κωδικοποιητή (ενσωματωμένα) είναι 185. Η διαφορά με τον Veritas νομίζω ότι αξίζει, λόγω πληκτρολογίου, πλήθους ζωνών και λοιπών ιδιοτήτων.

Θα ανεβάσω το συντομότερο κάποιο πολύ πρόχειρο σχέδιο του σπιτιού.

Ευχαριστώ όλους για τις απαντήσεις  :Smile:

----------


## σεατ

> Καλησπέρα! 
> 
> Η μάρκα στην οποία έχω καταλήξει είναι η Sigma Security και λίγο-πολύ οι τιμές της είναι γνωστές σε όλους. Η τιμή για πίνακα 8-16 ζωνών, πληκτρολόγιο lcd και τροφοδοτικό/τηλεφωνητή/κωδικοποιητή (ενσωματωμένα) είναι 185. Η διαφορά με τον Veritas νομίζω ότι αξίζει, λόγω πληκτρολογίου, πλήθους ζωνών και λοιπών ιδιοτήτων.
> 
> Θα ανεβάσω το συντομότερο κάποιο πολύ πρόχειρο σχέδιο του σπιτιού.
> 
> Ευχαριστώ όλους για τις απαντήσεις



ρανταρ; μπιμς; τα υπολοιπα; πες μαρκες-τιμες-καταστηματα

----------


## androuts

> ρανταρ; μπιμς; τα υπολοιπα; πες μαρκες-τιμες-καταστηματα



Ανιχνευτές κίνησης - Honeywell - Εξωτερικό - Εξαιρετικά φθηνά (~10-15€/έκαστο, ευχαριστώ μέλος του forum για τη συμβουλή)Μπαριέρες υπερύθρων BMD-20 - Tele - ~18€/έκαστηΣειρήνα Venus - Sigma - ~60€Σειρήνα Mars 550 - Teleimpex - ~25€GSM Gateway Sagem - Ebay - ~30€


Έφτιαξα μία ενδεικτική κάτοψη των ορόφων (οι διαστάσεις _δεν_ ισχύουν και είναι απόλυτα ενδεικτικές, η μόνη αληθινή αναπαράσταση στο σχήμα είναι αυτή της διάταξης των χώρων) και μπορείτε να τη βρείτε εδώ http://floorplanner.com/projects/22684542. Αναμένω ερωτήσεις και διευκρινίσεις και είμαι πάντα ανοιχτός σε σχόλια, παρατηρήσεις και προτάσεις.

Καλή σας ημέρα!

----------


## jomor

> δεν ειπα γω οτι εχει βαζεις εσυ οποιον θες ειτε ενσυσματο ειτε με καρτα κινητου!  αλλα και τα 2 μεσα σε 20 δευτερολεπτα εινε νεκρα!!!!!



αυτο δεν ειναι επιχείρημα, και ολόκληρο τον συγαγερμό κάποια κλεφτρόνια τον αγνοούνε, μπουκάρουν ενώ χτυπάει, αν εισαι μέσα σε απειλούνε να τον αφοπλίσεις, αν δεν είσαι μεσα βουτάνε ό,τι βρουν και την κάνουν. Τι σημαίνει αυτό, ότι δεν θα βάλουμε συναγερμό? 

Το ότι ο texecom δεν εχει τηλεφωνητή αυξάνει το κόστος, συνεπώς η άμεση συγκριση τιμολογιακά με άλλες δημοφιλείς μάρκες, δεν ειναι και τόσο εύστοχη. Οταν κάποιος κάνει ερευνα αγοράς, στις περισσότεερες των περιπτώσεων είθισται να ψάχνει αρχικά για πινακα-πληκτρολόγιο με τηλεφωνητή/κωδικοποιητή & μπαταρία. Αν μη τι άλλο, θες όταν σημειωθεί παραβίαση, να ενημερώνεσαι για να γνωρίζεις/αντιμετωπίζεις και τις περιπτώσεις ψευδοσυναγερμών.

----------


## σεατ

> αυτο δεν ειναι επιχείρημα, και ολόκληρο τον συγαγερμό κάποια κλεφτρόνια τον αγνοούνε, μπουκάρουν ενώ χτυπάει, αν εισαι μέσα σε απειλούνε να τον αφοπλίσεις, αν δεν είσαι μεσα βουτάνε ό,τι βρουν και την κάνουν. Τι σημαίνει αυτό, ότι δεν θα βάλουμε συναγερμό? 
> 
> Το ότι ο texecom δεν εχει τηλεφωνητή αυξάνει το κόστος, συνεπώς η άμεση συγκριση τιμολογιακά με άλλες δημοφιλείς μάρκες, δεν ειναι και τόσο εύστοχη. Οταν κάποιος κάνει ερευνα αγοράς, στις περισσότεερες των περιπτώσεων είθισται να ψάχνει αρχικά για πινακα-πληκτρολόγιο με τηλεφωνητή/κωδικοποιητή & μπαταρία. Αν μη τι άλλο, θες όταν σημειωθεί παραβίαση, να ενημερώνεσαι για να γνωρίζεις/αντιμετωπίζεις και τις περιπτώσεις ψευδοσυναγερμών.



καταρχην νασε πιο προσεχτικος οταν μιλας !!! με ξες και απο χθες; ειπα να δει οχι να παει να τον αγωρασει οκ!!!!

----------


## jomor

> καταρχην νασε πιο προσεχτικος οταν μιλας !!! με ξες και απο χθες; ειπα να δει οχι να παει να τον αγωρασει οκ!!!!



Κι εγώ είπα την άποψή μου, όπως την είπες κι εσυ. δεν καταλαβαίνω γιατι αρπάζεσαι .. σε φόρουμ είμαστε και συζητάμε. δεν μπορεί να έχουμε όλοι ίδια άποψη. αλλιώς δεν θα είχε νόημα η κουβέντα. Τι θα πει να είμαι πιο προσεκτικός, αναφέρθηκα προσωπικά σε σένα με κάποιο χαρακτηρισμό? Σε ενόχλησε που επισήμανα το κόστος του πρόσθετου τηλεφωνητή? Γιατί, αποδυναμωθηκε ίσως η πρότασή σου? Εγωιστικά θα τα πάμε όλα εδώ μέσα? χαλάρωσε αδερφέ, μην αρπάζεσαι με το καλημέρα, δεν έχουμε να χωρίσουμε κάνα χωράφι..

----------


## laskos systems

γεια τον δουλευω χρονια τον texecom τον προτεινω τον δουλευω απο το 1994.αλλα ο R8  δεν εχει τηλεφωνητη.ο μονος TEXECOM που εχει τηλ μαλλον αποδικωποιητη ειναι μια σειρα PREMIER  και ειναι κορυφη στους συναγερμους.περνει και υπομοναδα ασυρματη

----------


## laskos systems

γεια και ο 4-12 εχει αποδικωποιητη

----------


## laskos systems

εγω σε προτεινω TEXECOMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMM και ξερω ψωμι αλλα οχι τον VERITA οχι οτι εχει προβληματα αλλα λογο πληκτρολογιου.για αυτο λεω PREMIER και εχει φυσικα πιο πολλες δυνατοτιτες δεν το συζηταω.εγω τον PREMIER 4-12 σε κιτ με LCD πληκτρολογιο .με μια εξωτερικη ,και 2 radar πολυ καλα τον περνω 160 ε + φπα αν θυμαμε καλα.και αργοτερα προσαρμοζεις και οτι αλλο θελεις. τηλεχειρησμο. ενα πληκτρολογιο ELITE να πουλας και μουρι.μετα μπορεις να βαλεις την επεκταση ζωνων να την βαλεις ασυρματη και να κανεις τον μισο με καλωδια και τον μισο ασυρματο.και οταν λεμε ασυρματο καμια σχεση με τους αλλους που κυκλοφορουν εχει μια τεχνολογια κατσε καλα δεν μπορω να στην εξηγησω απο εδω.εαν θελεις μπορω να σου πω αθηνα τα κεντρικα

----------


## σεατ

> γεια και ο 4-12 εχει αποδικωποιητη



 και ο 8-16 εχει

----------


## stinger

μιας και μιλαμε για texecom  να και μια ωραια προσφορα που εντοπισα.....http://www.car.gr/xyma/view/1790048/

----------


## σεατ

αυτη και αν εινε τιμη γιανα δω συγκρισεις!!!!!!  μιλαμε για ποιοτητα και ομωρφια συνχρονος.εταιρια που νε χρονια στην αγορα και οχι χθεσινη!!!

----------


## stinger

ειναι οντως καλη τιμη αλλα να ξερεις ομως οτι δεν ειναι ολα θεμα τιμων αλλα και ευχρηστιας...δηλαδη το θεμα του αγγλικου μενου περιοριζει λιγο την χρηση του συναγερμου σε ατομα που δεν εχουν εξοικειωση με το θεμα..δεν το ξερω αν ο texecom εχει ελληνικο μενου ακομα αλλα το ελληνικο μενου και η προελευση ειναι ενα σημαντικο πλεονεκτημα για καποιους....

----------


## σεατ

τι ενοεις βασιλη; τα BMD-XXX λες; το ενα ζευγαρι το χω  3μηνες και τα αλλα 2 αυτες τις μερες μπαινουν σε λειτουργια καθως εκατσα και τρυπησα τα καγκελα στα μπαλκονια μπρος-πισω και με ατσαλινα περασα τα καλωδια μεσα.εσυ πια βαζεις; ποσω κανουν;

----------


## androuts

Καλησπέρα,

ευχαριστώ όλους σας για τις απαντήσεις.

Η προσφορά με τον Texecom είναι πολύ καλή, με δύο αρνητικά:
(-) Επικοινώνησα με τον πωλητή και δεν είναι κάποια εταιρία, είναι ελεύθερος επαγγελματίας που εισάγει τα συστήματα κατ'ευθείαν από Texecom Αγγλίας. Αυτό, σημαίνει πως θα έχω μηδενική υποστήριξη από την ελληνικά Texecom. Παρ' όλ' αυτά, μου είπε ότι σε περίπτωση ελαττωματικού προϊόντος, καλύπτει την πρώτη αντικατάσταση.
(-) Δε βρίσκω Voice Module στην ελληνική αγορά πουθενά. Τουλάχιστον στα online καταστήματα. Αν έχετε κάποιο υπ' όψιν, παρακαλώ ενημερώστε.

:]

----------


## laskos systems

φιλε γεια σου εγω τα δουλευω χρονια τα texecom και μπορω να σε πω την εισαγωγικη και αθηνα και θεσ/νικη αλλα μαλλον σε βολευει η αθηνα ενας ειναι ο εισαγωγεας και ειναι επισημος αντιπροσωπος
οσο για τον τηλ θα σε που εκει τη βαζουμε

----------


## laskos systems

κατα αρχην συνφωνω με τα παραπανω που ειπατε.το πακετο που εβαλε ο stinger ειναι οντως πολυ καλη τιμη και δεν ξερω τη παιζεται.γιατι?γιατι εγω το κιτ premier 4-12 πληκτρολογιο lcd αλλα το μικρο μια σειρηνα  εξωτερικη και 2 ρανταρ τα περνω απευθειας απο τον εισαγωγεα με τρελη εκπτωση λογο χρονιας συνεργασιας απο το 1994 το περνω 160 ευρω αλλα τωρα δεν εχω τον καταλογο να δω εαν ειναι συν το φπα.τωρα ενας αλλος που δεν ειναι αντιπποσωπος ενα το εχει τετοια τιμη δεν ξερω τι να πω και αυριο θα το ελενξω.
απο βεαμς εαν εννοεις αυτα εγω περνω απο την ιδια εταιρια μια μαρκα που το ιδιο εργοστασιο φτιαχνει και για την εταιρια aleth

----------


## σεατ

> κατα αρχην συνφωνω με τα παραπανω που ειπατε.το πακετο που εβαλε ο stinger ειναι οντως πολυ καλη τιμη και δεν ξερω τη παιζεται.γιατι?γιατι εγω το κιτ premier 4-12 πληκτρολογιο lcd αλλα το μικρο μια σειρηνα  εξωτερικη και 2 ρανταρ τα περνω απευθειας απο τον εισαγωγεα με τρελη εκπτωση λογο χρονιας συνεργασιας απο το 1994 το περνω 160 ευρω αλλα τωρα δεν εχω τον καταλογο να δω εαν ειναι συν το φπα.τωρα ενας αλλος που δεν ειναι αντιπποσωπος ενα το εχει τετοια τιμη δεν ξερω τι να πω και αυριο θα το ελενξω.
> απο βεαμς εαν εννοεις αυτα εγω περνω απο την ιδια εταιρια μια μαρκα που το ιδιο εργοστασιο φτιαχνει και για την εταιρια aleth



πες καμια τιμη απο τα λεηζερ;  και μαρκα .τα δικα μου εινε REALSAFE  BMD-60.jpgDSC02937.jpgDSC02934.jpgΒαλε καμια φωτο να δω πως εινε οι φακοι απο μεσα

----------


## stinger

η προσφορα που βρηκα και εβαλα πιο πανω ειναι πολυ καλη οντως. την εχει βαλει πανω απο τρεις μηνες...εγω επικοινωνησα με αυτο το μαγαζι και μου ειπε ο ανθρωπος οτι εισαγει μονος του και γιαυτο πουλαει και σε καλη τιμη και παρεχει και υποστηριξη σε καποια πραγματα...περιμενω το πασχα που θα παω θεσσαλονικη και θα παω απο το μαγαζι να τον δω απο κοντα...το μονο αρνητικο για εμενα στην ολη περιπτωση ειναι οτι δεν υποστηριζει ελληνικο μενου και οδηγιες και αυτο περιοριζει τον χρηστη...εγω ξερω αγγλικα που θα τον τοποθετησω αλλα αν ο χρηστης δεν εχει καμια εξοικειωση τοτε ειναι προβλημα....οπως και να εχει εχω σκοπο να αγορασω την προσφορα εφ οσον τα συζητησω και τον δω απο κοντα.
οσο για τα beams με τα BMD  στο μονο που δεν εμεινα ευχαριστημενος ειναι οτι ειχα καποιους ψευδοσυναγερμους καα την ανατολη του ηλιου.

----------


## androuts

> η προσφορα που βρηκα και εβαλα πιο πανω ειναι πολυ καλη οντως. την εχει βαλει πανω απο τρεις μηνες...εγω επικοινωνησα με αυτο το μαγαζι και μου ειπε ο ανθρωπος οτι εισαγει μονος του και γιαυτο πουλαει και σε καλη τιμη και παρεχει και υποστηριξη σε καποια πραγματα...περιμενω το πασχα που θα παω θεσσαλονικη και θα παω απο το μαγαζι να τον δω απο κοντα...το μονο αρνητικο για εμενα στην ολη περιπτωση ειναι οτι δεν υποστηριζει ελληνικο μενου και οδηγιες και αυτο περιοριζει τον χρηστη...εγω ξερω αγγλικα που θα τον τοποθετησω αλλα αν ο χρηστης δεν εχει καμια εξοικειωση τοτε ειναι προβλημα....οπως και να εχει εχω σκοπο να αγορασω την προσφορα εφ οσον τα συζητησω και τον δω απο κοντα.
> οσο για τα beams με τα BMD  στο μονο που δεν εμεινα ευχαριστημενος ειναι οτι ειχα καποιους ψευδοσυναγερμους καα την ανατολη του ηλιου.



Καλησπέρα,

περιμένω απάντησή σου όταν επικοινωνήσεις με τον πωλητή (εγώ δεν κατάφερα να τον βρω τηλεφωνικώς και δε βρήκα λοιπά στοιχεία επικοινωνίας), καθώς με ενδιαφέρει ιδιαίτερα η συγκεκριμένη προσφορά και θα με ενδιέφερε ακόμα παραπάνω να μου δώσει και τιμή για δεύτερο πληκτρολόγιο και άλλη σειρήνα.

Για beams έχω καταλήξει σίγουρα σε μπαριέρες BMD-20 ή BMD-50 (έχουν ίδια τιμή, οπότε BMD-50).

Όσον αφορά στο κομμάτι της επικοινωνίας και του τηλεχειρισμού, με αφορμή το δημοσίευμα αυτού του χρήστη, άρχισα να σκέφτομαι αυτό το <τα_κάνω_όλα_και_συμφέρω> Gateway που θα το χρησιμοποιήσω για 1) τηλεχειρισμό εξ αποστάσεως σε περίπτωση συναγερμού 2) τηλεχειρισμό τοπικό για όπλιση αφόπλιση. Ούτως ή άλλως, ο Texecom μου δημιουργούσε πρόβλημα, καθώς δεν έβρισκα Voice Module στην ελληνική αγορά και αυτό που βγάζει η Texecom δεν κάνει αναγγελία ζώνης.

Άραγε να υπάρχουν παρόμοια GSM Gateways, τα οποία θα μεταφράζουν το Contact ID;

----------


## stinger

επειδη θα παω θεσ/νικη το πασχα θα εχω την δυνατοτητα να περασω απο το μαγαζι γιατι θελω να τον ρωτησω καποια πραγματα απο κοντα και να τον δω τον συναγερμο...αν θελεις αναγγελια ζωνης κτλ θα παρεις εναν συναγερμο sigma και τελειωσες....
τωρα οσον αφορα τα BMD 150 beams απο τα οσα που ειχα παρει ενα ζευγαρι προχθες βγηκε off ο δεκτης και αυτο το καταλαβα τυχαια διοτι περασα απο μπροστα και δεν εδινε συναγερμο..περιοδικα καλο ειναι να τσεκαρονται στην καλη λειτουργια τους..

εγω παντως ειμαι υπερ του sigma διοτι συνδιαζει ευχρηστια και αξιοπιστια ...αν ειχα να επιλεξω στα ιδια χρηματα εναν texecom κι ενα sigma τοτε τον sigma θα επαιρνα...χωρις να υποτιμω τον αλλο φυσικα. τωρα στα 170 ευρω να παιρνεις κοπλε εναν συναγερμο (και με δωρεαν μεταφορικα)  ειναι οντως καλο και γιαυτο ολα τα κοιταμε

----------


## σεατ

τι εγινε τελικα stinger με τον βεριτας ηρθες σαλλονικα;   *androut τελικα τι εβαλες  πες να μαθουμε;* :Rolleyes:  :Rolleyes:  :Rolleyes:

----------


## NickVanEsther

Δεν ξέρω καν κατα πόσο θα σε βοηθήσει, στην εποχή μας ούτε τρομάζουν ούτε τίποτα, μην σου πω θέλουν και να πιαστούν, τα τους βάλουν μέσα, να τρώνε για μια εβδομάδα τζάμπα γιατί δεν έχουν μια. 
Εγώ προτείνω τον πρώτο από αυτούς που διάλεξες, επειδή δεν τους ξέρω τους άλλους (οπότε μην λάβεις υπόψιν πολύ τη γνώμη μου!), και επειδή σου στέλνει sms όταν γίνει κάτι! :Ρ Αν και τι μπορείς να κάνεις με το sms, μέχρι να πας στο εξοχικό, θα έχουν φύγει.

----------


## androuts

Καλησπέρα.

Τον περασμένο καιρό (και ακόμα θα τολμούσα να πω) τα οικονομικά πήγαν κατά διαόλου και δε μπορούσα να διαθέσω ούτε αυτά τα 400-500+€.

Από σύστημα έχω καταλήξει στον Sigma με LCD πληκτρολόγιο, 2 εσωτερικές σειρήνες, 2 εξωτερικές, 6 μπάρες υπερύθρων, 4 ανιχνευτές κίνησης και 10 περίπου επαφές.
Όταν, με το καλό, τα αγοράσω (ευελπιστώ να συμβεί το συντομότερο αυτό) θα σας κρατήσω ενήμερους σχετικά με τις εξελίξεις και θα ανεβάσω και φωτογραφίες.

 :Smile:

----------


## stinger

> τι εγινε τελικα stinger με τον βεριτας ηρθες σαλλονικα;   *androut τελικα τι εβαλες  πες να μαθουμε;*



ναι ηρθα θεσσαλονικη ...πηγα στο μαγαζι και ειδα απο κοντα την προσφορα..ειναι αρκετα καλος και για τα χρηματα που τον εδινε και παρειχε και καποια υποστηριξη..του ειχαν τελειωσει ομως τα κομματια που ειχε σε προσφορα..ειπε οτι θα εφερνε παλι
σαν προγραμματισμο δεν ηταν τοσο απλος και ευκολος οσο ενας sigma παντως...

----------


## σεατ

> ναι ηρθα θεσσαλονικη ...πηγα στο μαγαζι και ειδα απο κοντα την προσφορα..ειναι αρκετα καλος και για τα χρηματα που τον εδινε και παρειχε και καποια υποστηριξη..του ειχαν τελειωσει ομως τα κομματια που ειχε σε προσφορα..ειπε οτι θα εφερνε παλι
> σαν προγραμματισμο δεν ηταν τοσο απλος και ευκολος οσο ενας sigma παντως...



δινει  αυτα που ελεγε; την αγγελια την κατεβασε  παντος γιαυτο ροταω; καιγω και αλλος εδω ξερουμε τον προγραματισμο μην κολλας εκει δες και τα 2 συγκρινετα και αποφασισε.

----------


## stinger

ναι τα εδινε πως ελεγε η αγγελια...ειχε εισαγει μονος του καποια κομματια και ηθελε να τα δωσει..ειπε οτι θα ξαναφερει καποια στιγμη..εγω προσωπικα προτιμω sigma διοτι εχει πιο πολλα πλεονεκτηματα αλλα η προσφορα ηταν οντως δελεαστικη...10 μερες πριν το πασχα την ειχε κατεβασει στα 150 ευρω ..

----------


## vasilllis

> ναι τα εδινε πως ελεγε η αγγελια...ειχε εισαγει μονος του καποια κομματια και ηθελε να τα δωσει..ειπε οτι θα ξαναφερει καποια στιγμη..εγω προσωπικα προτιμω sigma διοτι εχει πιο πολλα πλεονεκτηματα αλλα η προσφορα ηταν οντως δελεαστικη...10 μερες πριν το πασχα την ειχε κατεβασει στα 150 ευρω ..



Για ποιον αναφερεσαι?

----------


## stinger

> μιας και μιλαμε για texecom  να και μια ωραια προσφορα που εντοπισα.....http://www.car.gr/xyma/view/1790048/



ηταν μια προσφορα που ειχα βρει σε αυτο τι site αλλα δεν υπαρχει πλεον..ειχε τον texecom 8/16 μαζι με πληκτρολογιο lcd μαζι με σειρηνα oddysey 1 -3 ρανταρ texecom  και καποιες παγιδες αν θυμαμαι καλα..

----------


## vasilllis

ειναι σουπερ τιμη.οι texecom τι λενε ομως σαν ποιοτητα;

----------


## σεατ

> ειναι σουπερ τιμη.οι texecom τι λενε ομως σαν ποιοτητα;



εινε ποιοτικα συστηματα και γιαυτο εινε πρωτα σε πωλησεις επι πολλα χρονια στην αγγλια .επισης εινε πολλα χρονια στην αγορα αρα κατι σημαινει αυτο;

----------


## Samios60

Λοιπον ακκου την προταση μου θα δεσεις γυρω γυρω απο το σπιτι μια κλωστη που θα καταληγει σε 2 πολυβολα και θα γεμισεις τον τοπο με προειδοποιητικες πινακιδες μονο ετσι θα κανεις δουλεια οτι αλλο και να κανεις εχουν τοσο θρασος που θα σου το παρακαμψουν  :Smile:

----------


## androuts

Επαναφέρω το θέμα μετά από πολύ καιρό!

Τελικά, αφού κατάφερα να μαζέψω κάποια λεφτά (χαλεποί καιροί γαρ), προχώρησα στην προμήθεια και εγκατάσταση του συστήματος ασφαλείας του εξοχικού μου πριν κανά μήνα.

Τελικά, έβαλα έναν Apollo με LCD πληκτρολόγιο, 3 beams (πλευρές σπιτιού με πολλές μπαλκονόπορτες και παράθυρα που με ενδιέφερε να μένουν ανοιχτά το βράδυ όταν κάποιος κοιμάται), 6 μαγνητικές επαφές σε όποιες πόρτες δεν κάλυπταν τα beams, 4 ανιχνευτές κίνησης (σαλόνι-κουζίνα, χωλ-ξενώνας, 1ος όροφος και αποθήκη), 2 εξωτερικές σειρήνες (INIM IVY - περιττό να πω πως είναι απίστευτες), 2 εσωτερικές και 3 πυρανιχνευτές Κουζίνα-Σαλόνι-1ος όροφος (το σπίτι έχει έντονο το στοιχείο του ξύλου και ήταν καλή ευκαιρία). Το σύστημα είναι χωρισμένο σε 2 partitions (σπίτι-αποθήκη) και εγκατέστησα και VSM02 με ενημέρωση ζώνης που έδωσε συναγερμό. Αν και υπήρχε σταθερή γραμμή, προτίμησα να βάλω ένα gsm gateway (από υπηρεσία cosmote@home παλιά) με μία Cosmocarta της Cosmote με χρέωση 0,01/λεπτό προς 2 αριθμούς Cosmote.
Τα καλώδια υπήρξαν μία δύσκολη υπόθεση, ωστόσο δανείστηκα-προμηθεύτηκα μεγάλα και δυνατά τρυπάνια για να καταφέρω να τρυπήσω πέτρινους τοίχους και επίσης πέρασα και αρκετά καλώδια από τα δοκάρια στο ταβάνι, για τα οποία έκανα ειδική παραγγελία στο ηλεκτρολογικό μου κατάστημα να είναι καφέ.

Καλή συνέχεια!

Ξέχασα να αναφέρω τα χαρακτηριστικά των περιφερειακών του συστήματος:
Ανιχνευτές: Sigma Hyperion
Beams: BMD 60
Επαφές: Κάποιες sunwave

----------


## ggr

Καλη η επιλογη σου στα υλικα που χρησιμοποιησες.Μοναδικη μου ενσταση οι επαφες SUNWAVE ,να εχεις το νου σου γιατι συχνα κολλανε (ανοιγει η πορτα και παραμενουν κλειστες) τουλαχιστον εμενα μου εχει συμβει πολλες φορες, αλλα και σε αλλους που το εχω συζητησει.

----------


## turist

Και σε εμένα κάποιες  :Sad:  ελάχιστες μεν αλλά... Ωραία η ΙΝΙΜ IVY πολύ ευέλικτη.

----------


## swatsquadgr

> Καλη η επιλογη σου στα υλικα που χρησιμοποιησες.Μοναδικη μου ενσταση οι επαφες SUNWAVE ,να εχεις το νου σου γιατι συχνα κολλανε (ανοιγει η πορτα και παραμενουν κλειστες) τουλαχιστον εμενα μου εχει συμβει πολλες φορες, αλλα και σε αλλους που το εχω συζητησει.



Καποια συγκεκριμενη σειρα ή γενικά οι sunwave εχουν θεμα ? Με προβληματισες γιατι ολες οι επαφες που εχω ειναι sunwave .Να τις αλλαξω ? Ποιες θεωρουνται αξιοπιστες ?

----------


## jomor

ρε σεις δεν το πιστεύω... χθες διάβαζα τα σχόλια περί κολλημένες μαγνητικές επαφές και σήμερα κόλλησε για πρώτη φορά και μια στο σπίτι μου!! Κολλάει stanard στο άνοιγμα και σπανιότερα στο κλεισιμο. Το πρωί κολλησε στο κλείσιμο,  ενω ειχαμε κλεισει ολα τα πορτοπαραθυρα για να φυγουμε από το σπίτι και να οπλίσουμε, η ζώνη παρέμενε ανοιχτή κι ετσι το πήραμε χαμπαρι.. Αργότερα συνδέθηκα απο μακρυά και η ζώνη ειχε κλείσει μόνη της και όπλισα. 

Το θέμα είναι τι να πάρουμε? Παντα ψωνιζα απο καταστήματα ηλεκτρονικών χωρίς να γνωρίζω μάρκα. Τι κάνουμε? Πώς ξέρουμε ότι αυτό που θα ψωνίσουμε δεν είναι ο ίδιος κινέζος με τις επαφές που ήδη έχουμε? Δηλαδή πρέπει τώρα να τις αλλάξω όλες για να εχω το κεφαλι μου ήσυχο??

----------


## ggr

Σου λεω μου εχει τυχει πολλες φορες, και το ανακαλυψα πρωτη φορα σε ζωνη με καθυστερηση. Ανοιγαν την πορτα και δεν ξεκιναγε η αντιστροφη μετρηση στο πληκτρολογιο... Απο κει και μετα αρχισα να ελεγχω και τις περιμετρικες (στις οποιες ειναι πιο δυσκολο να εντοπιστει το προβλημα απο τους χρηστες) και αρχισα να βρισκω αρκετες. Πλεον χρησιμοποιω επαφες της ALEPH, ειναι πιο ακριβες αλλα τουλαχιστον εως τωρα δεν μου εχουν παρουσιασει προβλημα. Θα δειξει..

----------


## picdev

ρε παιδιά οι μαγνητικές επαφές είναι αξιόπιστες? έχουν κάποιο ηλεκτρονικό κύκλωμα μέτρησης του μαγνητικού πεδίου?
 ή είναι απλά μία επαφή και με εναν μεγάλο μαγνήτη απενεργοποιούνται?

----------


## veteran

+1 Napco XP600 
+1 Paradox

----------


## plouf

οι sunwave  ειχαν μια σειρά παλια προβλημα τωρα όχι. 
το να κολησουν δεν ειναι τόσο συχνό φαινόμενο αλλα συμβαινει και συμβαίνε ισε όλες τις μαρκες, γιαυτο και υπαρχει η συντηρηση/ελενχος αλλα κα ι/ελενχος του χρήστη


@picdev απλη επαφή ειναι , συνήθως , με μεγάλος μαγνήτη θεωρτικά μπορεις πρακτικα ειναι πολυ ποιο δύσκολο απο ότι νομίζες.
παντως για αυτό σε ποιο "ανυσηχα πνευματα" βαζεςι πολλαπλά επίπεδα προσασίας και όχι ένα μαγνήτη.

----------


## jomor

είναι πολύ απλό.. βάζεις και δεύτερη μαγνητική επαφή σε σειρά, σε ασυνήθιστο σημείο (όχι γωνία). Αν κολλήσει ( ή "απενεργοποιηθεί" από τον εισβολέα) η πρώτη επαφή, θα δουλέψει η δεύτερη.. να ασχοληθεί να εντοπίσει δύο επαφές στην ίδια πόρτα παρά είναι τραβηγμένο.. πιο ευκολο είναι να σου χτυπήσει το κουδούνι !!

----------


## ggr

Οι συγκεκριμενες που εχω συναντησει προβληματα ειναι οι SD8561. Σε καποιες περιπτωσεις το προβλημα εμφανιζεται αμεσως, οποτε λυνεται αμεσα, ομως σε καποιες περιπτωσεις εμφανιζεται ειτε σε καποιες μερες ειτε σε καποιες εβδομαδες/μηνες. Σιγουρα υπαρχει η συντηρηση και οι τακτικοι ελεγχοι, ομως υπαρχει και η γκρινια και η δυσπιστια του πελατη μερικες φορες. Και η ουσια ειναι τελικα το τρεξιμο μονο και μονο για μια επαφη.

----------


## plouf

ναι αλλα συνεχίζεις να εχεςι προβλήματα ? εγω τις χρησιμοποιώ κατα κόρον και πρακτικα δεν κολλανε ποτέ.  (κετος απο όπως είπα μια πολυ μικρή σειρα πριν καιρο και ποτε ξανα0

----------


## ggr

Τα προβληματα ξεκινησαν πριν 1.5 χρονο περιπου μεχρι πριν 2-3 μηνες που αποφασισα να μην τις ξαναχρησιμοποιησω. Το θεμα ειναι οτι εμφανιζουν το προβλημα σποραδικα, οποτε φαντασου αν τυχει να κολλησουν την στιγμη που χρειαζονται πραγματικα (οταν γινει διαρρηξη)

----------


## stam1982

έχω συναντήσει κολλημένες aleph,μετά από πολλά χρόνια και για πολύ μεγάλο διάστημα το παράθυρο/πόρτα κλειστό/ή

----------


## elettronica

Γεια σας παιδιά 
Aleph που χρησιμοποιώ αρκετά χρόνια τώρα δεν έτυχε να κολλήσει
Αν κάποιος βέβαια θέλει κάτι καλύτερο παίρνει επαφή πολωμένη οπού απόσταση , πόλωση καθώς και ένταση του μαγνητικού πεδίου παίζουν καθοριστικό ρόλο.

----------


## picdev

> Γεια σας παιδιά 
> Aleph που χρησιμοποιώ αρκετά χρόνια τώρα δεν έτυχε να κολλήσει
> Αν κάποιος βέβαια θέλει κάτι καλύτερο παίρνει επαφή πολωμένη οπού απόσταση , πόλωση καθώς και ένταση του μαγνητικού πεδίου παίζουν καθοριστικό ρόλο.



για δώσε περισσότερες πληροφορίες, δώσε κάποιο λινκ με τέτοια επαφή

----------


## androuts

Χαίρεται,

είχα να μπω καιρό και τώρα είδα τις απαντήσεις.

Χρήσιμη η συμβουλή του ggr και των υπολοίπων. Δεν το γνώριζα! Το σπίτι είναι εξοχικό και η χρήση των επαφών θα είναι μικρή και περιστασιακή (αν αυτό παίζει κάποιο ρόλο), αλλά θα το έχω υπ'όψιν μου και με την πρώτη αφορμή θα κάνω τις απαραίτητες αλλαγές.

@turist Ναι! Είναι και πολύ όμορφη εμφανισιακά. Ειδικά η μία που πήρα με μεταλλική επένδυση!

Καλημέρα!

----------


## elettronica

> για δώσε περισσότερες πληροφορίες, δώσε κάποιο λινκ με τέτοια επαφή



http://www.gisecurity.gr/Product.php...ProductId=1790

http://www.utcfssecurityproductspage...oduct=DC148S60

----------


## androuts

> Επαναφέρω το θέμα μετά από πολύ καιρό!
> 
> Τελικά, αφού κατάφερα να μαζέψω κάποια λεφτά (χαλεποί καιροί γαρ), προχώρησα στην προμήθεια και εγκατάσταση του συστήματος ασφαλείας του εξοχικού μου πριν κανά μήνα.
> 
> Τελικά, έβαλα έναν Apollo με LCD πληκτρολόγιο, 3 beams (πλευρές σπιτιού με πολλές μπαλκονόπορτες και παράθυρα που με ενδιέφερε να μένουν ανοιχτά το βράδυ όταν κάποιος κοιμάται), 6 μαγνητικές επαφές σε όποιες πόρτες δεν κάλυπταν τα beams, 4 ανιχνευτές κίνησης (σαλόνι-κουζίνα, χωλ-ξενώνας, 1ος όροφος και αποθήκη), 2 εξωτερικές σειρήνες (INIM IVY - περιττό να πω πως είναι απίστευτες), 2 εσωτερικές και 3 πυρανιχνευτές Κουζίνα-Σαλόνι-1ος όροφος (το σπίτι έχει έντονο το στοιχείο του ξύλου και ήταν καλή ευκαιρία). Το σύστημα είναι χωρισμένο σε 2 partitions (σπίτι-αποθήκη) και εγκατέστησα και VSM02 με ενημέρωση ζώνης που έδωσε συναγερμό. Αν και υπήρχε σταθερή γραμμή, προτίμησα να βάλω ένα gsm gateway (από υπηρεσία cosmote@home παλιά) με μία Cosmocarta της Cosmote με χρέωση 0,01/λεπτό προς 2 αριθμούς Cosmote.
> Τα καλώδια υπήρξαν μία δύσκολη υπόθεση, ωστόσο δανείστηκα-προμηθεύτηκα μεγάλα και δυνατά τρυπάνια για να καταφέρω να τρυπήσω πέτρινους τοίχους και επίσης πέρασα και αρκετά καλώδια από τα δοκάρια στο ταβάνι, για τα οποία έκανα ειδική παραγγελία στο ηλεκτρολογικό μου κατάστημα να είναι καφέ.
> 
> Καλή συνέχεια!
> 
> ...



Καλησπέρα,

αντιμετωπίζω ένα πρόβλημα και θέλω την άποψή σας!

Θα προσπαθήσω να σας δώσω όσο πιο περιγραφική απεικόνιση της κατάστασης μπορώ.
Τα παντζούρια (μπαλκονοπορτες και παράθυρα) που καλύπτουν τα beams (3 beams), είναι τα παραδοσιακά ξύλινα παντζούρια σπαστά στα 4, δηλαδή δύο διπλά φύλλα. Σαν αυτά (http://www.ageorgoulis.gr/wp-content...13/03/A_01.jpg). 
Λόγω του ότι τα beams βρίσκονται κατά μήκος του τοίχου, για να μπορεί η δέσμη να φτάνει στον receiver, πρέπει να μην εμποδίζεται από κανένα αντικείμενο. Όταν το βράδυ κάποιος κοιμάται σε αυτά τα δωμάτια και θέλει το παράθυρο/μπαλκονόπορτα ανοιχτό, έχω τα παράθυρα έτσι (http://www.finestrehellas.com/getimage.php?id=110) για να είναι το πεδίο ελεύθερο για τη δέσμη. Δυστυχώς όμως, όσο και να προσπαθήσω να τα έχω διπλωμένα (με διάφορα αντικείμενα πέτρες κλπ, με τον παραμικρό αέρα ανοίγουν, κόβουν τη δέσμη και δίνουν συναγερμό.

Συνεπώς, για να γίνει η χρήση που θέλω, πρέπει να αντικαταστήσω.
Σκέφτηκα, πως μία καλή ιδέα θα ήταν η τοποθέτηση ανιχνευτών εξωτερικού χώρου.
Συγκεκριμένα, έχω δει κι έχω ακούσει εξαιρετικές γνώμες για τα Outgate (http://www.emimikos.gr/shop/product....2&cat=0&page=1)! Σκέφτομαι να τα τοποθετήσω σύμφωνα με την εικόνα για το Side View, δηλαδή περίπου στα 2 μέτρα ύψος στη γωνία κάθε τοίχου που θέλω να καλύψω.

Πώς σας φαίνεται σαν σκέψη ο συλλογισμός μου; Τα έχετε δοκιμάσει τα συγκεκριμένα; Έχετε κάτι άλλο να προτείνετε;

Ευχαριστώ πολύ εκ των προτέρων!  :Smile:

----------


## jomor

τα ανοίγματα που καλύπτουν τα beams είναι μόνο παράθυρα ή και μπαλκονόπορτες?

αν είναι μόνο παράθυρα, κατεβάσεις τα beams 5cm κάτω από τα παράθυρα και καθάρισες. Αν εχεις και πόρτες, είτε απομακρύνεις τα beams ωστε και τέρμα ανοιχτά να ειναι τα πατζούρια να μην παρεμβάλλονται, είτε θα βάλεις γατζάκια & κρίκους σε κάθε φύλλο και θα τα δένεις μεταξύ τους ώστε ναι μέν θα έχουν ένα ανοιγμα 10-15cm ωστε να μπαίνει αέρας αλλά δεν θα ανοίγουν με τίποτα. 

http://3.bp.blogspot.com/-X99kQWK30V...or+latch+2.JPG

http://www.ebay.com/itm/Boat-RV-Door...k/251003910224

----------


## androuts

> τα ανοίγματα που καλύπτουν τα beams είναι μόνο παράθυρα ή και μπαλκονόπορτες?
> 
> αν είναι μόνο παράθυρα, κατεβάσεις τα beams 5cm κάτω από τα παράθυρα και καθάρισες. Αν εχεις και πόρτες, είτε απομακρύνεις τα beams ωστε και τέρμα ανοιχτά να ειναι τα πατζούρια να μην παρεμβάλλονται, είτε θα βάλεις γατζάκια & κρίκους σε κάθε φύλλο και θα τα δένεις μεταξύ τους ώστε ναι μέν θα έχουν ένα ανοιγμα 10-15cm ωστε να μπαίνει αέρας αλλά δεν θα ανοίγουν με τίποτα. 
> 
> http://3.bp.blogspot.com/-X99kQWK30V...or+latch+2.JPG
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/Boat-RV-Door...k/251003910224



Καλησπέρα!

Η λύση που παρέθεσες φαίνεται να είναι οικονομική και παράλληλα αποτελεσματική. Εντούτοις, το πρόβλημα είναι ότι ο τοίχος δεξιά-αριστερά είναι σκαμμένος στα σημεία που ασφαλίζονται τα παντζούρια, ούτως ώστε τα παραθυρόφυλλα να ακουμπούν στον τοίχο. Εάν βάλω κάτι σαν αυτά που προτείνεις, δε θα μπορούν τα παντζούρια να εφάπτονται με τον τοίχο.

(Ελπίζω να κατάλαβες την περιγραφή μου)

Σ'ευχαριστώ γι'ακόμα μία φορα!

----------


## vasilllis

Εννοειται δεν θα τα βαλεις να ασφαλιζουν καθετα προς τον τοιχο,ωστε να βγαινει το πατζουρι προς τα εξω.Θα δωσεις κλιση ωστε οταν το πατζουρι ακουμπαει στον τοιχο τοτε θα μπαινει το μανταλο.

----------

